# الرد علي شبهة موتا تموت تكوين 2: 17 تكوين 5: 5



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2011)

*الرد علي شبهة موتا تموت تكوين 2: 17 تكوين 5: 5​
الشبهة



هل الله ينسى ؟؟.. فلقد ورد في سفر التكوين 2 :17 » وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتاً تَمُوتُ»«.
ومع ذلك فلقد أكل آدم عليه السلام من شجرة المعرفة ولم يمت موتاً على حد تعبير كاتب التوراة فهل نسي الرب عهده مع آدم، أم ماذا فلقد جاء في سفر التكوين 5 :5 » فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ آدَمَ الَّتِي عَاشَهَا تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَمَاتَ«.


الرد



اولا معني كلمة موت في العبري

كلمة مووث

قاموس سترونج

H4191
מוּת
mûth
mooth
A primitive root; to die (literally or figuratively); causatively to kill: - X at all, X crying, (be) dead (body, man, one), (put to, worthy of) death, destroy (-er), (cause to, be like to, must) die, kill, necro [-mancer], X must needs, slay, X surely, X very suddenly, X in [no] wise.

جزر يعني يموت حرفيا او معنويا يتسبب في قتل بكاء الميت موت تدمير يموت يقتل يبدا في الفساد يذبح فجاه بعدم حكمه



فهي تعني بالفعل موت وتعني ايضا الفساد

وكما شرح لنا الكتاب ان الانسان روح ونفس وجسد

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 5: 23

وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ. وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.



فهو شرح ايضا ان هناك عدة انواع من الموت



1 الموت الذي يصيب الجسد

سفر التكوين 6: 17

فَهَا أَنَا آتٍ بِطُوفَانِ الْمَاءِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ لأُهْلِكَ كُلَّ جَسَدٍ فِيهِ رُوحُ حَيَاةٍ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ. كُلُّ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ يَمُوتُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 11

لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ نُسَلَّمُ دَائِمًا لِلْمَوْتِ مِنْ أَجْلِ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا الْمَائِتِ.



2 والموت فساد الجسد

سفر أيوب 18: 13

يَأْكُلُ أَعْضَاءَ جَسَدِهِ. يَأْكُلُ أَعْضَاءَهُ بِكْرُ الْمَوْتِ.



3 وموت اهتمامات الجسد ( اي الشهوات )

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 6

لأَنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ مَوْتٌ، وَلكِنَّ اهْتِمَامَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ حَيَاةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ.



4 وموت النفس

انجيل متي 10

10: 28 و لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد و لكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس و الجسد كليهما في جهنم



رسالة يعقوب 5

5: 20 فليعلم ان من رد خاطئا عن ضلال طريقه يخلص نفسا من الموت و يستر كثرة من الخطايا



5 وموت ابدي

سفر حزقيال 25: 15

« هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ قَدْ عَمِلُوا بِالانْتِقَامِ، وَانْتَقَمُوا نَقْمَةً بِالإِهَانَةِ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ لِلْخَرَابِ مِنْ عَدَاوَةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ،



6 وموت الروح بالخطيه

رسالة بولس الرسول الي افسس 2

2: 1 و انتم اذ كنتم امواتا بالذنوب و الخطايا



إنجيل لوقا 15: 32

وَلكِنْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَفْرَحَ وَنُسَرَّ، لأَنَّ أَخَاكَ هذَا كَانَ مَيِّتًا فَعَاشَ، وَكَانَ ضَالُا فَوُجِدَ».



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية 6

6: 23 لان اجرة الخطية هي موت و اما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا



وهذه الانواع الست من فيهم ينطبق علي ادم عندما قال له الرب موتا تموت ؟

اقدر اقول الانواع الست

فادم مات بالجسد بالفعل حتي ولو بعد حين رغم انه كان مخلوق للحياه وليس للموت

سفر التكوين 5: 5

فَكَانَتْ كُلُّ أَيَّامِ آدَمَ الَّتِي عَاشَهَا تِسْعَ مِئَةٍ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَمَاتَ.



وهو مات بفساد الجسد مباشره

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 6: 8

لأَنَّ مَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِجَسَدِهِ فَمِنَ الْجَسَدِ يَحْصُدُ فَسَادًا، وَمَنْ يَزْرَعُ لِلرُّوحِ فَمِنَ الرُّوحِ يَحْصُدُ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً.



ومات بالشهوات وابتدا يشتهي الشر

سفر التكوين 3

3: 6 فرات المراة ان الشجرة جيدة للاكل و انها بهجة للعيون و ان الشجرة شهية للنظر فاخذت من ثمرها و اكلت و اعطت رجلها ايضا معها فاكل



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 5: 17

لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ.



ومات بالنفس بفقد سلطانه علي الطبيعه و الحيوانات

سفر التكوين 3

3: 17 و قال لادم لانك سمعت لقول امراتك و اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تاكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام حياتك

3: 18 و شوكا و حسكا تنبت لك و تاكل عشب الحقل

3: 19 بعرق وجهك تاكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي اخذت منها لانك تراب و الى تراب تعود



وموت ابدي

سفر التكوين 3

3: 22 و قال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير و الشر و الان لعله يمد يده و ياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا و ياكل و يحيا الى الابد

3: 23 فاخرجه الرب الاله من جنة عدن ليعمل الارض التي اخذ منها

3: 24 فطرد الانسان و اقام شرقي جنة عدن الكروبيم و لهيب سيف متقلب لحراسة طريق شجرة الحياة

فهو انفصل عن الله



وبالطبع موت الخطيه

رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية 5

5: 12 من اجل ذلك كانما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم و بالخطية الموت و هكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطا الجميع



اذا بالفعل ادم مات كل انواع الموت

ويتبقي ان الحرفيون الذين يصرون ان الموت هو جسدي فقط ورغم ان ادم مات بالجسد بالفعل وبالخطيه دخل عوامل الفساد في ادم مباشره

ولكن نفكر بطريقه اخري الرب قال لادم موتا تموت ولم يقل له متي يموت في يوم او في شهر او اكثر بمعني انه عندما يقضي قاضي علي مجرم بعقوبة الموت فهل يقتل في لحظتها في قاعة المحكمه ؟

هذا لا يحدث ولكن ياخذ ويعد لذلك الاعدام ويترك له فرصه ان يقول امنيته ويتلو صلاته وياتي اليه رجل دين ويتكلم معه ويودع اهله ويقتل بعد حكم الاعداد بعدة ايام او شهور

فهل نقول ان حكم القاضي لم ينفذ لانه لم يقتل المجرم في التو واللحظه ؟ بالطبع لا يقول احد ذلك

والرب بالفعل اصدر حكم موت علي ادم بالجسد وهو مات عقوبه له وحتي لو مات بعد 930 سنه فهذا لا شيئ بالنسبه للرب فهو مثل يوم

سفر المزامير 90: 4

لأَنَّ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِثْلُ يَوْمِ أَمْسِ بَعْدَ مَا عَبَرَ، وَكَهَزِيعٍ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 3: 8

وَلكِنْ لاَ يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هذَا الشَّيْءُ الْوَاحِدُ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ: أَنَّ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ، وَأَلْفَ سَنَةٍ كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ.



فالرب نفذ حكم الاعدام كما امر ولكن في الوقت المناسب كما يفعل القاضي العادل تماما

وبهذا نتاكد انه ما قاله المشكك غير صحيح وغير امين فشبهته كانت صحيحه لو لم يمت ادم الي الابد ولكن بموته كل انواع الموت ودخول الموت بانواعه والفساد الي الطبيعه البشريه يكون حم الرب نفذ بالفعل



وفي النهاية اوضح اني تكلم علي ستة انواع للموت ولكن هناك موت شرح لنا في العهد الجديد يؤكد استحقاق الانسان الشرير الي انواع الموت السته القديمه وهو

موت عدم الايمان بالمسيح

انجيل يوحنا 3

3: 16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية

3: 17 لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم

3: 18 الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد



رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاولي 5

5: 12 من له الابن فله الحياة و من ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة



فمن يؤمن بالابن ينال حياه ابديه وينجوا من كل انواع الموت
رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 1: 10

وَإِنَّمَا أُظْهِرَتِ الآنَ بِظُهُورِ مُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي أَبْطَلَ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَارَ الْحَيَاةَ وَالْخُلُودَ بِوَاسِطَةِ الإِنْجِيلِ.



فهو ياخذ جسد نوراني ولا تعتريه عوامل فساد ولا يشتهي في ملكوت السموات غير ووده في الرب ويسترجع سلطانه ويحيا الي الابد مع الله ولا يخطئ فيما بعد

وهو علي الارض بايمانه بالمسيح ياخذ عربون ذلك

اما من لا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح يموت بكل الانواع لانه رفض رئيس الحياه يسوع المسيح ربنا له المجد والعظمه والسلطان الي ابد الابدين امين



والمجد لله دائما

*


----------



## جلفاوي (18 يونيو 2011)

يا سادة هل آدم الذي كان لا يعرف الخير و الشر اصلا كان يعرف انواع الموت التي ذكرتموها انتم ومن علمه اياها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سادة هل آدم الذي كان لا يعرف الخير و الشر اصلا كان يعرف انواع الموت التي ذكرتموها انتم ومن علمه اياها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*يكفى أن نعرف أنه كان عارفا أن نتيجة عصيانة هو الموت وماهو أكيد أن الكلمة كان لها مدلولها عند آدم .
*


----------



## جلفاوي (18 يونيو 2011)

وما مدلول الكلمة عند آدم هل كان مدلولها الموت على حقيقته ام الموت المجازي هنا .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> وما مدلول الكلمة عند آدم هل كان مدلولها الموت على حقيقته ام الموت المجازي هنا .



وما دخل ما يعرفه آدم في الموضوع يا عزيزي؟
فسواء كان يعرف أو لا يعرف
فهذا لا يمثل أي فرق !!


----------



## جلفاوي (19 يونيو 2011)

لا يعزيزي تفرق كثير لانه :
1- ان كان آدم يعرف الموت على حقيقتها فسيترتب عليها ان الله(و العياذ بالله) كاذب و الحية صادقة
2- ان الله كتب عقوبة وطبق أخرى اقسى منها حسب الكتاب المقدس
3- انا الفادي او المخلص لم يخلصنا فالعقوبات مازالت كما هي


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> لا يعزيزي تفرق كثير لانه :
> 1- ان كان آدم يعرف الموت على حقيقتها فسيترتب عليها ان الله(و العياذ بالله) كاذب و الحية صادقة
> 2- ان الله كتب عقوبة وطبق أخرى اقسى منها حسب الكتاب المقدس
> 3- انا الفادي او المخلص لم يخلصنا فالعقوبات مازالت كما هي


 
*الله كاذب فى ايه مش فاهمه الموت حصل فعلا بانفصال ادم عن الله *

*فين العقوبة اللى كتبها وحصلت غيرها العقوبة او بمعنى اصح هى مش عقوبة بقدر ماهى نتيجة الخطية لان اجرة الخطية هى موت ان ادم مات روحيا فعلا بانفصاله عن الله ومات جسديا ايضا نتيجة الخطية لان الله لما خلق ادم خلقه ليكون خالد فى حياة مباشرة وابدية مع اله يعنى حتى الموت الجسدى لم يكن فى الخطة لكنه حصل نتيجة للخطية *

*العقوبات اترفعت عننا لان المسيح رفع اجرة الخطية التى هى الموت الابدى والعذاب الابدى اللى هو افظع وابشع من الموت الجسدى *
*والموت الجسدى بالنسبة للمؤمن بالمسيح ليس عقوبة بل انتقال من هذة الحياة الى الحياة الابدية مع الله *


----------



## جلفاوي (19 يونيو 2011)

يا سيد : ادم ان كان يعرف الموت فهو يعرف الموت على حقيقته اي انفصال الروح عن الجسد فقط فقط فقط 
ولا يوجد في مصطلحات ادم شئ اسمه موت ادبي ومش عارف ايه دا مكانش يعرف الخير و الشر اصلا فمن اين انت اتيت لادم بانواع الموت الي بتقول عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم الله كذب حسب كلامكم لانه قال له موتا تموت لكنه لم يمت لا موت جسدي ولا موت آخر بل تفتحت عيناه للخير و الشر كما قالت الحية وليس كما قال الله
ثم المخلص جاء ليخلصنا من العقوبة التي اقرها الله على ادم بما فيها الموت الجسدي و التعب 
رغم ان الله نص على ان العقوبة موت فقط فقط فقط  وليست لعنة وطرد و اكل تراب وتعب وعسر ولادة ومش عارف ايه من الحاجات الي انتم اضفتموها على نص العقوبة الاصلية 
فبلاش مراوغة وتلاعب بالالفاظ لو سمحت


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (19 يونيو 2011)

سلام للجميع


جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيد : ادم ان كان يعرف الموت فهو يعرف الموت على حقيقته اي انفصال الروح عن الجسد فقط فقط فقط
> .....
> فبلاش مراوغة وتلاعب بالالفاظ لو سمحت



عفوا زميل, من قال لك ان ادم كان يعرف ما هو الموت اصلا؟
هل شاهد احد يموت قبله مثلا؟

اخبرنا لو نكرمت حتى نكمل,,

..


----------



## جلفاوي (19 يونيو 2011)

انا قلت ان (( ان الشرطية )) كان يعرف الموت يعرف الموت على حقيقته انتم الي قلتم ان الموت الذي هدد به الله هو الموت الادبي و الموت الروحي و الموت الجسدي وموت مش عارف ايه  وهذه الانواع تحتاج لاستاذ فلسفة ولاهوت حتى يفهمها ما بالك بادم الذي كان لا يعرف حتى الخير و الشر و اللذين هما غريزتان في البشر و لا تحتاج لاكل شجرة خوخ ولا موز 
فهل يعقل ان نضع عقوبة ولا يعرفها المعني ؟
فهل ممكن نجد مثلا في القوانين الوضعية ان من يسرق فانه -يزدردق - بحيث لا يفهم معنى الكلمة اقصد العقوبة و لما اريد ان اطبقها اقول للسارق معناها  قطع اليد و فقأ العينين و قتل اخوتك ووووووو 
اعتقد انكم انتم من يطلب منكم كيف عرف ادم معنى الموت
ففي الاسلام الله علم ادم الاسماء كلها  ثم حذره من ارتكاب المعاصي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> انا قلت ان (( ان الشرطية )) كان يعرف الموت يعرف الموت على حقيقته انتم الي قلتم ان الموت الذي هدد به الله هو الموت الادبي و الموت الروحي و الموت الجسدي وموت مش عارف ايه  وهذه الانواع تحتاج لاستاذ فلسفة ولاهوت حتى يفهمها ما بالك بادم الذي كان لا يعرف حتى الخير و الشر و اللذين هما غريزتان في البشر و لا تحتاج لاكل شجرة خوخ ولا موز
> فهل يعقل ان نضع عقوبة ولا يعرفها المعني ؟
> فهل ممكن نجد مثلا في القوانين الوضعية ان من يسرق فانه -يزدردق - بحيث لا يفهم معنى الكلمة اقصد العقوبة و لما اريد ان اطبقها اقول للسارق معناها  قطع اليد و فقأ العينين و قتل اخوتك ووووووو
> اعتقد انكم انتم من يطلب منكم كيف عرف ادم معنى الموت
> ففي الاسلام الله علم ادم الاسماء كلها  ثم حذره من ارتكاب المعاصي


أنت إفترضت أن آدم لايفهم معنى الموت ...وعلى المدعى البينة .
آدم يعرف معنى الموت وفقا للوصية الإلهية  من يدعى غير ذلك عليه إثباته .


----------



## جلفاوي (19 يونيو 2011)

حسب الكتاب المقدس آدم لا يعرف شيئا لانه عندما اكل من الشجرة تفتحت اعينهما اي انهما كانتا مغمضتين حتى عن معرفة الخير و الشر 
و الذي لا يعرف الخير و الشر  من باب اولى انه لا يعرف اي شئ فهو كالحيوان و العياذ بالله 
في حين النص الاسلامي يذكر لنا ان الله علم آدم ثم حذره اي انه تعلم وعرف ثم حذر من ارتكاب المعاصي


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2011)

*يعنى فى الاسلام ربنا علم ادم الخطية
وقاله فهمت يا ابنى الخطية
اوعى بقة اشوفك بتعمل الىل انا علمتهولك
واسفاه على ما نسبتوه لله حتى الخطية نسبتوها ليه
تعالى الله عما يصفون صدق الله العظيم
*


> *حسب الكتاب المقدس آدم لا يعرف شيئا لانه عندما اكل من الشجرة تفتحت اعينهما اي انهما كانتا مغمضتين حتى عن معرفة الخير و الشر
> و الذي لا يعرف الخير و الشر  من باب اولى انه لا يعرف اي شئ فهو كالحيوان و العياذ بالله*


*يعرف الشر ازاااااااااااااااااى يا ابنى وهو مخلوق بلا شر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما عرف الشر بالخطية والسقوط ساعتها اصبح هناك امرين يقدر يفصل بينهم الخير والشر 
قبل دخول الشر لا يوجد شئ اسمه شر فى حياة ادم
وبسقوطه عرف الشر وبالتالى يقدر يفصله عن الخير*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> حسب الكتاب المقدس آدم لا يعرف شيئا لانه عندما اكل من الشجرة تفتحت اعينهما اي انهما كانتا مغمضتين حتى عن معرفة الخير و الشر
> و الذي لا يعرف الخير و الشر  من باب اولى انه لا يعرف اي شئ فهو كالحيوان و العياذ بالله
> في حين النص الاسلامي يذكر لنا ان الله علم آدم ثم حذره اي انه تعلم وعرف ثم حذر من ارتكاب المعاصي


من قال هذا أن عدم معرفة الخير والشر كانت تعنى غياب العقل
قال الرب الاله ليس جيدا ان يكون ادم وحده فاصنع له معينا نظيره* 19  و جبل الرب الاله من الارض كل حيوانات البرية و كل طيور السماء فاحضرها الى ادم ليرى ماذا يدعوها و كل ما دعا به ادم ذات نفس حية فهو اسمها* 20  فدعا ادم باسماء جميع البهائم و طيور السماء و جميع حيوانات البرية و اما لنفسه فلم يجد معينا نظيره* 2
 تكوين 2: 18- 20

*و بنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من ادم امراة و احضرها الى ادم* 23  فقال ادم هذه الان عظم من عظامي و لحم من لحمي هذه تدعى امراة لانها من امرء اخذت* 24  لذلك يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكونان جسدا واحدا**
 تكوين 2: 22 - 24
*هل هذه تصرفات شخص غير عاقل*


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يونيو 2011)

يا سيد شمس عندما نعلم ابنك ان السرقة فعل قبيح هل انت نسبت السرقة لنفسك عندما يعلم المعلم التلاميذ ان الكذب فعل قبيح هل هنا نسب الكذب لنفسه وهكذا فالله بين لادم الافعال التي يعاقب عليها و الافعال التي يجازى عليها وحذره من ارتكاب الافعال القبيحة ولا علاقة لنسبة الافعال الى الله متخليك عاقل 

ثم ماهو مذكور عنكم عبارة (( تفتحت اعينهما )) وعبارة (( فعلما انهما عريانان)) فهذا دليل انهما كان يجهلان الخير و الشر و يجهلان حتى انهما عريانان ؟؟؟؟؟فهل هناك دليل اكثر من هذا على انهما لا يعلمان شيئا ولو بديهي كالعري و الخير و الشر 

ثم كلامك انه مخلوق بلا شر اضف اليها انه مخلوق بلا خير ايضا فكلا الفعلين لا يعلمهما 

اما كلامك يا سمعان فتمعن جيدا رجل لا يعرف الخير و لا يعرف الشر ويمشي عريان ولا يعرف انه عريان ما حكمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يونيو 2011)

فلننظر الى المفهوم الاسلامي لقصة آدم انه خلق ثم علمه الله كل شئ ثم امره بان ياكل من ثمار اشجار الجنة و التي تعني اشجار الطاعات فهناك شجرة الصوم و شجرة الصلاة و شجرة الصدقات وهكذا وحذره من شجرة المعاصي التي ثمارها الكذب و السرقة و الزنا ووووووو وهكذا

فعندما اكل ادم من شجرة المعاصي التي حذره الله منها هنا ارتكب اثم واستحق العقاب لانه سبق و ان حذر منها 
ولا تعني الاشجار على حقيقتها شجرة بها اوراق و ثمار كالتي نغرسها ابدا

وعندما عاقبه الله على اثمه عاقبه مع زوجته لانهما اكل معا بسبب اغواء الشيطان وليس بسبب اغواء امراته (( فازلهما الشيطان )) اي معا وليس لحواء ذنب في ذلك 

بالله و باسم يسوع الذي تعبدون اي القصتين اكثر منطقية


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (24 يونيو 2011)

سلام للجميع,,



جلفاوي قال:


> انا قلت ان (( ان الشرطية )) كان يعرف الموت يعرف الموت على حقيقته انتم الي قلتم ان الموت الذي هدد به الله هو الموت الادبي و الموت الروحي و الموت الجسدي وموت مش عارف ايه  وهذه الانواع تحتاج لاستاذ فلسفة ولاهوت حتى يفهمها ما بالك بادم الذي كان لا يعرف حتى الخير و الشر و اللذين هما غريزتان في البشر و لا تحتاج لاكل شجرة خوخ ولا موز
> فهل يعقل ان نضع عقوبة ولا يعرفها المعني ؟
> فهل ممكن نجد مثلا في القوانين الوضعية ان من يسرق فانه -يزدردق - بحيث لا يفهم معنى الكلمة اقصد العقوبة و لما اريد ان اطبقها اقول للسارق معناها  قطع اليد و فقأ العينين و قتل اخوتك ووووووو
> اعتقد انكم انتم من يطلب منكم كيف عرف ادم معنى الموت
> ففي الاسلام الله علم ادم الاسماء كلها  ثم حذره من ارتكاب المعاصي



الزميل جلفاوي,

لا تتعجل بالقفز الى نتائج و لا تحكم بحسب علمك انت- فعلمك ناقص, لذا "لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به ".

و ساعطيك مثالا من الكتاب المقدس شبيه بتنبيه ادم لتفهم المقاصد الالهية الكتابية من الكتاب نفسه (تَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الرَّبِّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَعَلَى فَهْمِكَ لاَ تَعْتَمِدْ..) :

عندما كثر الشر على وجه الارض جلب الله طوفانا عظيما على كل الارض, و لكن قبل ذلك حذر عبده البار نوح و طلب منه ان يبني الفلك. و من ثم قال له:
لأَنِّي بَعْدَ سَبْعَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَيْضًا أُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً. وَأَمْحُو عَنْ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ كُلَّ قَائِمٍ عَمِلْتُهُ»

هل تظن ان نوحا كان يفهم كلمة أمطر؟ اعتقد انك كنت ستجيب و بدون تردد" نعم". لانك تظن ان كل شخص في العالم يعرف كلمة امطر. و لكن نوحا يا زميلي لم يكن يعرف هذه الكلمة. كيف ذلك؟ الجواب نقراه في كيفية سقاية الارض قبل طوفان نوح:

وَكُلُّ عُشْبِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ لَمْ يَنْبُتْ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ.  6 ثُمَّ كَانَ ضَبَابٌ يَطْلَعُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَيَسْقِي كُلَّ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ. ( تكوين 2)

اذا ماذا كان نوح يفعل؟ لماذا كان يبني الفلك؟ انه كان يفعل ذلك بالايمان, لا بالعيان.
و هذا ما كان مطلوبا من ادم: ان يضع ثقته بالله دون تشكيك. و هذا ما نجح الشيطان بان يفعله مع ادم: شكك في كلام الله و صدقته حواء و من ثم ادم.

أما انواع الموت كما حدثك الزملاء الاحباء فهي لا تحتاج للاهوتي او برفسور ليفهمها, لانها موضحة و مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس , مثلا:

لِذلِكَ يَقُولُ: «اسْتَيْقِظْ أَيُّهَا النَّائِمُ وَقُمْ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فَيُضِيءَ لَكَ الْمَسِيحُ" . هل تستطيع ان تفهمه ام انك تحتاج لنفسرها لك؟

و لعلي بك لا تعرف مثلا ان الكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن موت اول و موت ثاني!

11 مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ. مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَلاَ يُؤْذِيهِ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي»


اذا اكرر مرة اخرى: اذا اردت ان تعرف شيئا عن الكتاب المقدس "فاسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبلك
كل المودة


----------



## جلفاوي (24 يونيو 2011)

اولا الف الف الف شكر وتحية لك اخي (مصلوب لاجلي ) على لغة حوارك وادبك وكرمك لانني وبكل اسف وصراحة لاول مرة اجد شخصا بالمنتدى بهذا الادب وبهذا التواضع الخالي من التهكم و التهجم 
انتظر تعليقي على ردك


----------



## جلفاوي (30 يونيو 2011)

لا يا سيدي نوح كان يعلم معنى امطر فنوح عاش بعد آدم والامطار خلقت قبل آدم والا لما كان هناك عشب و نبات فسفر التكوين يوضح لنا ان النبات لم يكن موجود لعدم وجود المطر ولا يمكن ان يعيش آدم و كل الكائنات بدون نبات اذا المطر اولا ثم النبات ثانيا ثم آدم ثالثا ومن ذريت آدم فيما بعد نوح .
كما ان الله لا يخاطب عباده باوامر لا يعلمونها فنحن لا نقبل هذا من انسان فما بالك بالله خاصة وان المخاطاب هو من خلقه ويعلم قدرات فهمه زالا اصبح المر مجرد عبث !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا اخي فكر انت في الامر جيدا هل يمكن ان يخاطبنا ربنا بكلام لا نفهمه خاصة وان كان هذا الكلام أوامر او نواهي او تحذيرات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كما ان مفهوم الموت انتم من شرحه واضاف اليه انواعا واصنافا وتقسيمات واسقطتموه على كل شئ ولم تذكر الانواع في العهد القديم اطلاقا ولا يعقل ان يشرح لادم معنى الموت بعد المسيح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ويستحيل ان ان يكون آدم قد ادرك معاني الموت التي اوردتموها وهو انسان لا يعلم حتى الخير و الشر و العري خاصة وان الافعى كانت صادقة و الله هو من كذب ولم يمت آدم الا فيما بعد في حين الافعى و الارض طبقت عليهم العقوبة في حينها رغم انهما لم يخالفا امر الله لانى الارض و الافعى غير معنيتين بالاوامر الالهية لانهما بدون عقل ومتقليش ان الافعى هي ابليس وله عقل واستطاع دخول الجنة خلسة من غير ان يعلم به حراسها لانه اختبأ في الحية دي تصلح لان تكون فيلم خيال علمي قديم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2011)

إسمحوا لى بالدخول من الآخر ، مع إعتذارى عن أى تكرار لقولى مع ما سبق

فالنقطة الأخيرة كانت عن أن نوح آمن بكلام الله (هكذا فهمت وهكذا سأعلق ، ومعذرة مرة أخرى )

فإن نوح كان فى ظروف تجعل من العسير أن يقبل أحد بأن المطر سيغرق الأرض

ومن الواضح أنه بنى الفلك على الأرض 

فالظروف لم تكن توحى أبداً بأن الماء سيعلو بهذا المقدار العظيم ، حتى يغطى الأرض كلها

فحتى إذا حدث مطر ، فإنه سيأتى ويعبر مثلما يحدث دائماً (قبل نوح وحتى الآن)

لذلك فإن بناءه فلكاً لكى ينجو فيه من طوفان عالى بهذا المقدار ، كان أمراً مستبعداً تماماً ، حتى أن الناس لم يقبلوا كلامه 

فالدافع الوحيد لنوح ، كان إيمانه بصدق هذا الإله الذى سمع صوته ن فقلبه الطاهر جعله يشعر أن صاحب هذا الصوت هو قدوس ولا يكذب 

وحتى نحن أحياناً نسمع إنساناً يقول شيئاً ، فنقول أننا نشعر أنه صادق ، أو بالعكس نقول أننا نشعر أن صاحب هذا الصوت هو شخص متلاعب ولئيم ولا يمكننا الثقة به

وكما يقولون فى الأمثال : قلب المؤمن دليله ، بمعنى أن القلب الطاهر يرشد الإنسان للحقيقة


----------



## جلفاوي (30 يونيو 2011)

لحظة سيدي الكريم من اين جئت بهذه الاستنتاجات الغريبة على ان نوح لا يعلم بان المطر ممكن ان يحدث فيضانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دليلك الكتابي او المنطقي ؟؟؟؟
فمن منا لم يشاهد هذه الظاهرة في منطقته ما بالك برجل عاش مئات السنين ومؤيد بالروح القدس الذي يعلمه كل شئ وإالا لما هدد قومه بالغرق اصلا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> لحظة سيدي الكريم من اين جئت بهذه الاستنتاجات الغريبة على ان نوح لا يعلم بان المطر ممكن ان يحدث فيضانات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دليلك الكتابي او المنطقي ؟؟؟؟
> فمن منا لم يشاهد هذه الظاهرة في منطقته ما بالك برجل عاش مئات السنين ومؤيد بالروح القدس الذي يعلمه كل شئ وإالا لما هدد قومه بالغرق اصلا


*+ماهذه المغالطة يا أخى مادخل الفيضان بالطوفان شتان بينهما.
++اين هو ذلك الفيضان الذى إجتاح جميع نواحى الأرض مثل طوفان نوح وتمكن من حمل وتحريك سفينه بأبعاد سفينة نوح.*


----------



## جلفاوي (2 يوليو 2011)

كيف لرجل عاش مئات السنين و مؤيد بالروح القدس و لا يعرف ما يمكن ان تفعله الامطار خاصة وانه بدأ بصناعة سفينة - بطلب من الله - و بالحجم الذي تتصوره انت ولا يعرف معنى الفيضان العظيم او الطوفان هذا هو الكلام الغير منطقي
ارجوا العودة للموضوع الاصلي وان شئت فتحنا صفحة حول نوح بين الكتاب المقدس و القرآن 
تقبل مروري


----------



## جلفاوي (2 يوليو 2011)

طيب ممكن نكمل حوارنا حول قصة آدم ونترك الاخ (مصلوب لاجلي) يفتح مناقشة اخرى حول قصة نوح و الطوفان التي اعتقد ان لنا فيها خلاف كبير .
سبق وان طلبت من اخي الكريم ان تحكم عقلك وتخبرنا باي القصتين اكثر منطقية اقصد قصة آدم ما ذكرته انت ام ما ذكرته انا ارجوا التعليق حول هذه النقطة بالذات والف الف شكر مسبقا على اسلوبك في الحوار يا اخ مصلوب لاجلي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

سيادتك بتقول بالعقل ، طب هو فين !!!

هل العقل يقول أن الشخص إللى عاش 100 سنة أو حتى ألف سنة ، حيعرف إن المطر حيرفع منسوب المياه حتى تغطى سطح الأرض ، وترتفع فوق سطح الأرض بعشرات ، بل مئات الأمتار ، حتى تغطى الجبال !!!!

فين العقل إللى يقول كده !!! ولا هو إسم وبس !!!!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

أما عن أصل الموضوع ، فقد رد الإخوة مرات عديدة ، والعيب فيمن لا يريد أن يفهم

فقد حذَّر الله آدم من أنه سيموت ، وقد مات ، بينما لو كان قد أطاع لظل حياً ولن يمسكه الموت أبداً

وموته لم يقتصر على موت الجسد ، بل شمل الإنسان كله ، جسداً وروحاً

فموت الجسد معروف

أما موت الروح ، فهو الذهاب للجحيم

وقد تم فيه حكم الله بكل جوانبه ، حتى أنقذه الفداء الإلهى من موت الجحيم


----------



## جلفاوي (2 يوليو 2011)

لحظة لحظة من فضلكم تعالوا نحسبها كويس زي ما بيقول المصريون 
1- من اين عرفت ان آدم كان سيعيش الى الابد وانه لا يوجد ولا يعرف شئ اسمه الموت  - اريد النص الثوراتي -
2- عندما نهدد او نخوف انسان بالموت هل نحن نقصد انه سيموت بعد سنين ؟ فهل يعقل ان نقول لانسان اذا لدغت حية فإنك تموت بعد عمر اذا ما مات بعد سنين نقول له بسبب اللدغة ايام الشباب
واعيد واكرر تفسيرات الموت التي انتم اوردتموها دي اجتهادات من عندكم ولا يعقل لانسان لا يعرف الخير و الشر ان يعرفها ولا يعقل ان يفسرها الله في كتبه بعد آلاف السنين ولا يفسرها للمعني بالامر (آدم )
ثم لماذا اللعنة لحقت بالحية ساعتها وبالارض في حينها اما ادم تاخرت اللعنة رغم انها لم تكن مدرجة في قائمة العقوبات التي حذر الله منها آدم 
اريد رد منطقي


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (2 يوليو 2011)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل جلفاوي,,


جلفاوي قال:


> لا يا سيدي نوح كان يعلم معنى امطر فنوح عاش بعد آدم والامطار خلقت قبل آدم والا لما كان هناك عشب و نبات فسفر التكوين يوضح لنا ان النبات لم يكن موجود لعدم وجود المطر ولا يمكن ان يعيش آدم و كل الكائنات بدون نبات اذا المطر اولا ثم النبات ثانيا ثم آدم ثالثا ومن ذريت آدم فيما بعد نوح .



اعتقد يا زميلي انك مررت مرور الكرام على النصوص التي وضعتها لك و لذلك جانبت الصواب في اجابتك . لذلك ارجو التركيز هذه المرة لو تكرمت:

لم يكن من مطر قبل ادم و لا بعد ادم حتى مجئ الطوفان و النبات و العشب كان يسقى على الطريقة التالية:
"ثُمَّ كَانَ ضَبَابٌ يَطْلَعُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَيَسْقِي كُلَّ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ."تكوين 2 : 6

 و قبلها يقول:
لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أَمْطَرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ"

و غاية المقارنة هنا هو ان الله طلب من ادم ان يسمع له و ان لا ياكل من الشجرة كدليل طاعة بالايمان فقط, بغض النظر عن معرفة النتائج, و هكذا ايضا نوح الذي بالايمان اطاع و بنى فلكا:

بالإِيمَانِ نُوحٌ لَمَّا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ عَنْ أمُورٍ لَمْ تُرَ بَعْدُ خَافَ، فَبَنَى فُلْكًا لِخَلاَصِ بَيْتِهِ،

و لهذا يسمى نوح من ابطال الايمان في الكتاب المقدس, لانه بالايمان اطاع لا بالعيان.
و انت هنا لا تاخذ البعد الزمني بيننا و بين ادم و معرفة ادم.و لا ادري ما وجه استغرابك هنا؟




> كما ان مفهوم الموت انتم من شرحه واضاف اليه انواعا واصنافا وتقسيمات واسقطتموه على كل شئ ولم تذكر الانواع في العهد القديم اطلاقا ولا يعقل ان يشرح لادم معنى الموت بعد المسيح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



يا عزيزي ارجو القراءة بحياد و دون سبق اصرار على ما في بالك. الانفصال عن الله هو بالنسبة لنا موت , و قد طرد ادم من حضرة الله و هذا ايضا موت.  ‘‘آثامكم صارت فاصلةً بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم’’ (إشعياء 2:59)
و انا قد اخبرتك عن ما يسمى الموت الثاني ايضا.

و ساحاول ان اعمق الحوار هنا حتى اقول لك ايضا ان الموت الجسدي حصل مع ادم في نفس اليوم! و لك ان تسال هنا كيف؟؟ و ادم لم يمت؟؟

هنا اريد ان اشير الى محبة الله التي التقت مع عدله عندما صنع لادم اقمصة من جلد و قدم ذبيحة عوضا عن ادم.. و هذا هو مبدأ المسيحية : الكفارة- و الذبح الاعظم السيد المسيح.

ابسط الكلام:

كان لا بد لادم ان يموت عقابا له( موتا جسديا هنا) بحسب كلام الرب بانه يوم يأكل منها موتا يموت. و لكن لو ان الله نفذ عقابه هنا بادم لكان العدل قد تحقق و لكن اين المحبة اذا؟؟

( و هنا معضلة القران)...

و لهذا اخذ الرب حيوانا و ذبحه"نيابة" عن ادم سفك دمه لانه فيما بعد يقول الكتاب" بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" و هذا الحيوان المذبوح كان رمزا للسيد المسيح الذي سياتي بعد ادم باربعة الاف عام ليقدم نفسه ذبيحة" نيابة" عن العالم اجمع:
 "16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ"

و لذلك وضع الله للشعب في القديم مبدا التكفير عن الخطايا بالذبائح كي لا يموتوا...

اتوقف هنا لاني اعتقد ان الاسئلة لديك ستزيد, فتفضل اسأل و الاخوة و انا نرحب بك للاجابة عنها.


كل المودة,,,


----------



## جلفاوي (3 يوليو 2011)

ممكن النص الذي استنتجت منه ان الله قدم ذبيحة نيابة عن آدم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> لحظة لحظة من فضلكم تعالوا نحسبها كويس زي ما بيقول المصريون
> 1- من اين عرفت ان آدم كان سيعيش الى الابد وانه لا يوجد ولا يعرف شئ اسمه الموت  - اريد النص الثوراتي -
> 2- عندما نهدد او نخوف انسان بالموت هل نحن نقصد انه سيموت بعد سنين ؟ فهل يعقل ان نقول لانسان اذا لدغت حية فإنك تموت بعد عمر اذا ما مات بعد سنين نقول له بسبب اللدغة ايام الشباب
> واعيد واكرر تفسيرات الموت التي انتم اوردتموها دي اجتهادات من عندكم ولا يعقل لانسان لا يعرف الخير و الشر ان يعرفها ولا يعقل ان يفسرها الله في كتبه بعد آلاف السنين ولا يفسرها للمعني بالامر (آدم )
> ...



+++++

1-- النص صريح : يوم أن تأكل منها موتاً تموت

وبالطبع هو لم يمت يومها ، حتى نشبهها بقرصة الحية ولدغة العقرب

بل من الواضح أنه يوم أن يأكل منها ، يصدر عليه حكم الموت

2 - وعن ذلك مكتوب : [بأنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت]

فأجرة الخطية هى التى أدخلت الموت ، الموت كعنصر وليس الموت كحدث لحظى
لأنه كما قلنا لم يحدث فى لحظتها


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (3 يوليو 2011)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل جلفاوي,,


جلفاوي قال:


> ممكن النص الذي استنتجت منه ان الله قدم ذبيحة نيابة عن آدم



تكوين 3 : 21  "وَصَنَعَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لآدَمَ وَامْرَأَتِهِ أَقْمِصَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ وَأَلْبَسَهُمَا. "

مع ان الكتاب يقول انهما قبل ذلك قد صنعا لأنفسهما مآزر:‘‘وعندئذٍ انفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان. فخاطا أوراق تين وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر.’’ (تك 7:3)

فقد ذبح الله بعض الحيوانات، ونزع جلدها. وصنع ملابس من الجلد لآدم وحواء. لقد أتى الله بأول ذبيحة حيوانية. يا له من منظرٍ مصدم لآدم وحواء، وهم يشاهدان الدم وهو يسيل من الحيوانات التي ذبحها الله. من خلال سفك دم الحيوانات، أراد الله أن يعلِّم آدم وحواء أن ‘‘أجرة الخطية موت’’  ، ويعلمهما أيضاً أنه ‘‘بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة.’’  

لكن كفارة خطايانا لا تأتي عن طريق اعمالنا , بل عن طريق عمل واحد اتممه السيد المسيح على الصليب بدمه, غفران الخطايا.

لاحظ معي لو تكرمت ماذا حصل مع أولادهما بعد ذلك عندما أراد قايين و هابيل تقديم "ذبيحة" لله,عندما قدم "قايين" من ثمار الارض( اي ذبيحة غير دموية) من تعب يديه, و اما اخاه "هابيل" فقد من أبكار غنمه ( ذبيحة دموية) و لا تعب فيها, اي لا دخل لاعماله في تقدمته.

و ما رايك يا صديقي: من الذي أرضى الله؟

تابع معي ما يقوله الكتاب:

"فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ إِلَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ،  وَلكِنْ إِلَى قَايِينَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ لَمْ يَنْظُرْ" ! للوهلة الاولى قد نتعجب:

فقايين قد تعب السنة كلها و اتى و قدم من تعبه و من عرقه من ثمار الارض و أما هابيل فلم يتعب, بل كان يرعى الغنم .

و بدل أن يكافئ الله "قايين" على تعبه, لم ينظر الى تقدمته! لماذا؟ اعتقد انك الان تعرف الجواب ..

و لو تقدمنا أكثر الى "نوح " فسنجد عملا يدعو الى الاستغراب:

اذا يقول الكتاب انه بعدما رست السفينة , بنى نوح "مذبحا"! ( من علم نوح ذلك؟)
"وَأَخَذَ مِنْ كُلِّ الْبَهَائِمِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الطُّيُورِ الطَّاهِرَةِ وَأَصْعَدَ مُحْرَقَاتٍ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ،" ثم يردف الكتاب قائلا:  " فَتَنَسَّمَ الرَّبُّ رَائِحَةَ الرِّضَا" هل ترى معي يا صديقي درب الله العجيب للفداء يبدأ خطوة.. خطوة..

كل ذلك هو مبتدا الطريق الذي اعده الرب لمجئ الابن الحبيب الوحيد الذي يقول عنه الكتاب:

  اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ، بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ، كَيْفَ لاَ يَهَبُنَا أَيْضًا مَعَهُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ...

اتوقف هنا قليلا لاسمعك يا صديقي...

كل المودة..


----------



## جلفاوي (3 يوليو 2011)

الله اكبر على استنتاجك العجيب ؟؟؟؟
1- انا قلت النص الكتابي الذي من خلاله نفهم ان الله قدم ذبيحة فداءا عن آدم (( النص الكتابي))
2- كيف استنتجت من ((تكوين 3 : 21  "وَصَنَعَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لآدَمَ وَامْرَأَتِهِ أَقْمِصَةً مِنْ جِلْدٍ وَأَلْبَسَهُمَا. "))
ان هذه الاية تعني ان الله فدى آدم عن خطيئته اعتقد ان لديه ابسط اصول القرءة و الكتابة لا يفهم من هذا النص الا ما يعنيه حرفه ولا رابط ولا علاقة له بالفداء و الخطيئة الاولى
3- اين نص ان الله ذبح حيوان و سالت الدماء و منظر آدم وحواء وهما يشاهدان الدم يسيل دي كلها استنتاجات من عندك او من عند اباء كنيستك ولا نص يدل عليها متخليك انسان عاقل و منصف و مع الحق دا مصيرك الابدي الذي يحتم عليك استخدام العقل و الانصاف للوصول الى الحق 
4- ولو فدى الله آدم لما احتاجت البشرية للمخلص و الفادي بعد 4000 سنة كما تقولون 
استحلفك بالمسيح الذي تؤمن به ان تستخدم عقلك في كل كلمة كتبتها انت او انا و ان تقف عندها موقف الباحث عن الحق الذي سيحررك لان الامر مهم جدا 
5- ثم الم تلاحظ التناقض الموجود بين نصي التكوين (21) و (7) فالاول يذكر انهما اخاطا لنفسيهما و الثاني اخاط الله لهما لانهما عريانان فاين الصواب في ذلك
- يا صديقي اقسم لك بالذي نفسي بيده انك لو استخدمت العقل و المنطق و وقفت موقفا حياديا مجردا من الهوى و الخلفيات انك ستصل الى الحقيقة بكل يسر سواء مهما كانت هذه الحقيقة
واخيرا اذكرك مرة اخرى بقصة آدم حسب المعتقد الاسلامي بشكل بسيط ولك ان تحكم ايهما اكثر عقلانية :
- خلق الله ادم ليكون خليفة اي يتصف بصفات الله من عدل و حكمة و صدق ووووو
- جعل له حواء مسكن وزوجا لينجب منها ذرية صالحة
- علمه كل شئ بما فيها الحرام و الحلال و الواجب وووووو
- حذره من ارتكاب الخطايا اي المعاصي (( اكل الشجرة و التي ترمز للمعاصي )) فلا يعقل ان يحذره من اكل شجرة ويبيح له كل اشجار الارض سيصبح الامر عبثا ان كانت الشجرة على حقيقتها
- اكل ادم و حواء اي ارتكبا معصية رغم تحذير الله
- استحقا العقوبة لانها من سنن الله
- تاب ادم فغفر الله له 
- لم يحمل الله ادم ولا زوجته ولا اولاده اية خطيئة ولا حتى الارض و لا الحية ولا اي كان
- جعل الله الخطأ اي المعصية تتعلق بصاحبها فقط ولا تتوارث باي شكل من الاشكال
في انتظار البقية منتظر ردك المحترم
تقبل مروري


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (4 يوليو 2011)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل جلفاوي,,


جلفاوي قال:


> ان هذه الاية تعني ان الله فدى آدم عن خطيئته اعتقد ان لديه ابسط اصول القرءة و الكتابة لا يفهم من هذا النص الا ما يعنيه حرفه ولا رابط ولا علاقة له بالفداء و الخطيئة الاولى



عند قراءة نص الكتاب المقدس ,يجب الانتباه الى كل كلمة يقولها الرب, و ليس الى اراء القارىء

و طلبي البسيط منك هو ان تقرا المداخلة كاملة و بانتباه, و ليس كقراءة عناوين الجريدة الصباحية, حتى نوفر الاعادة و لفت النظر مرة اخرى الى مداخلة سابقة.

فمعرفتي بخلفية تفكيرك يا عزيزي هي التي جعلتني اضع لك قصة هابيل و قايين و قصة نوح ايضا للدلالة على مفهوم " الذبيحة".

فمن أين لهابيل بمعرفة رؤية الله عن الذبيحة حتى يقدم "حيوانا" , لا بل ما الذي جعله اصلا يقدم لله تقدمة؟؟ و من طلب من "نوح" ايضا ان يقدم لله "ذبائح" طاهرة؟ من الذي علمه ذلك؟

و لا أريد ان اقفز الى "موسى" و اوامر الله لموسى و تفاصيل الذبائح و كيف تذبح و ما الذي يحرق منها و ما الذي يؤكل منها و دلالات ذلك, و لا اريد ان اتكلم عن انواع الذبائح من ذبيحة خطية و ذبيحة اثم و ذبائح سلامة و محرقات و البقرة الحمراء( و التي يلونها القران لتصير البقرة الصفراء!) و ذبيحة يوم الكفارة العظيم و اعظمها ذبيحة" الفصح" حتى لا ادخلك في متاهات انت بغنى عنها الان.



> 3- اين نص ان الله ذبح حيوان و سالت الدماء و منظر آدم وحواء وهما يشاهدان الدم يسيل دي كلها استنتاجات من عندك او من عند اباء كنيستك ولا نص يدل عليها متخليك انسان عاقل و منصف و مع الحق دا مصيرك الابدي الذي يحتم عليك استخدام العقل و الانصاف للوصول الى الحق



نعم استنتاجات و لكنك ترى بانها ليست من فراغ و كل الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن شئ واحد في قلب الله: الابن الوحيد الذي سيقدم ذبيحة نيابة عنا.



> 4- ولو فدى الله آدم لما احتاجت البشرية للمخلص و الفادي بعد 4000 سنة كما تقولون
> استحلفك بالمسيح الذي تؤمن به ان تستخدم عقلك في كل كلمة كتبتها انت او انا و ان تقف عندها موقف الباحث عن الحق الذي سيحررك لان الامر مهم جدا



الذبائح التي قدمتها البشرية بداية من ذبيحة ادم التي قدمها الله نفسه, هي فقط ظل الذبح الاعظم السيد المسيح, و التي بدونه ليس لاي ذبيحة في العهد القديم اي معنى.

لاعطيك مثالا شائعا: النقود التي نتداولها ليس لها قيمة الا اذا كان هناك ذهب مقابل قيمتها.

او اذا كنت تصرف شيكا ما, فورقة الشيك ليس لها قيمة بحد ذاتها ان لم يكن لديك رصيد يغطي قيمة الشيك.
و هكذا الذبائح, ففي ذاتها لا قيمة لها و لكن بما انها ترمز للسيد المسيح , فهي كانت كافية لغفران الخطايا في العهد القديم, حتى يأتي الكامل( السيد المسيح) و الذي بنفسه سيقدم نفسه كالذبيح الاعظم و الوحيد لغفران الخطايا.

اتوقف هنا قبل ان اكمل الاجابة و اسألك "اين ذهب عدل الله عندما تاب على ادم؟"لاسمع ردك تاركا معك الاية التالية:
لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ، إِذْ لَهُ ظِلُّ الْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ لاَ نَفْسُ صُورَةِ الأَشْيَاءِ، لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَبَدًا بِنَفْسِ الذَّبَائِحِ كُلَّ سَنَةٍ، الَّتِي يُقَدِّمُونَهَا عَلَى الدَّوَامِ، أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ.


كل المودة..


----------



## جلفاوي (4 يوليو 2011)

صباح النور زميلي مصلوب لاجلي والله للحديث معك متعة 
طيب لنعود لموضوعنا 
اخي مصلوب انا وعدتك بانني اطلع على كل كلمة كتبتها واحتفظت بالعديد من مداخلاتك لمزيد من المراجعة ولا تسئ الضن بي بانني اقرأ اجوبتط قراءة سطحية فارجوا ان تحسن الضن بي كما احسنه انا بك
ثم اقول لك ان عدل الله متضمن في عفوه وغفرانه للتائب و انت تعلم جيدا ان اهل سدوم و عمور اراد الله ان يغفر لهم لو وجد فيهم بارين عدد معين فقط و تنازل الله عن العدد الى ادنى حد وبدون سفك دم...
والبشر في حد ذاتهم يغفرون الخطايا لبعظهم البعض بدون تعويضات ولا اي شئ ولا نقول عنهم ان مخطؤون فالله يغفر لعباده بمجرد التوبة النصوح فقط وهذا منهى الرحمة و العدل ومن غير المنطق ان يقتل الله نفسه ليغفر لعبده ؟؟؟؟
ثم انت حملت نص الكتاب المقدس ما لا يحتمل استنتجت واضفت ما تريد ان يوافق هواك وما قالوه لك رجال دينك 
اين الادلة النصية ومن اين استنتجوا ان الله سفك دم امام اعين ادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم العهد القديم وخصوصا سفر التكوين هنا بيتكلم عن بداية الخلق ولا علاقة لها بالفداء و المسيح متخليك عاقل و منطقي هو اي كلمة في الكتاب المقدس بتعني الفداء و المخلص و المسيح ومش عارف ايه هو دا الكلام الذي يلقنونه لكم في الكنائس لابعادكم عن استخدام العقل في فهم النصوص فهما صحيحا 
عزيزي ارجوك اعد قراءة قصة آدم من العهد القديم بعقلك وتجرد من الانتماء الديني وستجدها اقرب الى الخرافة منها للواقع ولن تجد لها اي علاقة بالفداء و المسيح لا من قريب ولا من بعيد 
ولا يوجد نص واحد يفيد ما قلته انت 
ثم انت لم تعلق لي على اي القصتين اقرب الى المنطق التي اوردتها لك ام قصتك
منتظر ردك وتقبل مروري


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (4 يوليو 2011)

سلام للجميع,,

الزميل جلفاوي,,,

طلب بسيط اولا لو تكرمت: ارجو عدم استخدام عبارات مثل "ما قالوه لك رجال دينك " و "الكلام الذي يلقنونه لكم في الكنائس". فأنت يا عزيزي لا تعرف ماذا يقولون في الكنائس التي لا تلقن و لا ُتحفظ, بل الروح القدس هو المتكلم في وسطها. و ادعوك باخلاص ان تذهب و لو مرة الى اقرب كنيسة لك لتعرف حقا ماذا نقول هناك.



جلفاوي قال:


> ثم اقول لك ان عدل الله متضمن في عفوه وغفرانه للتائب



ما هذا العدل الالكتروني يا عزيزي؟ العفو و الغفران يسمى رحمة و لا يسمى عدلا.

يعني لو انا قتلت احدا ما و في المحكمة و قفت أمام القاضي و قلت له: ارجوك سامحني لاني تبت من كل قلبي, فعندها من كثر عدل القاضي سيعفو عني؟؟




> و انت تعلم جيدا ان اهل سدوم و عمور اراد الله ان يغفر لهم لو وجد فيهم بارين عدد معين فقط و تنازل الله عن العدد الى ادنى حد وبدون سفك دم...




مرة أخرى تخطئ في تعريف الفعل, فالله لم يقل انه سيغفر لهم لو وجد بارين, بل كان سيوقف "هلاكهم" الجسدي. و شتان بين موت الجسد و بين الغفران. فانه حتى و لو لم يهلكها في وقتها, فخطيتهم باقية عنده و عقابها سياتي.




> والبشر في حد ذاتهم يغفرون الخطايا لبعظهم البعض بدون تعويضات ولا اي شئ ولا نقول عنهم ان مخطؤون فالله يغفر لعباده بمجرد التوبة النصوح فقط وهذا منهى الرحمة و العدل



ايضا الخلط يكثر عندك هنا يا صديقي , فانت مرة اخرى ليس فقط تخلط بين الرحمة و العدل, بل تخلط ايضا بين منطق البشر (الناقص) و بين منطق الله( الكامل)

فأدم قد" عصى الله" و أعطى مجدا للشيطان بدل ان يمجد الله بطاعته اياه و سماعه صوت كلامه
و لو أن الله يتصرف بمنطق البشر كما قلت انت , فلا حاجة لي لمثل ذلك الاله. اتعرف لماذا؟

لاني عندئذ لن اثق و لا بكلمة مما يقوله, فمع انه حذر ادم من اكل الشجرة و قال له ان هناك عقابا ينتظره, فان الله( برايك) قد غير "رأيه" حسب النظرية القرانية و تاب عن ادم!

و لكن شكرا لله الذي يقول الكتاب عنه "   لَيْسَ اللهُ إِنْسَانًا فَيَكْذِبَ، وَلاَ ابْنَ إِنْسَانٍ فَيَنْدَمَ. هَلْ يَقُولُ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ؟ أَوْ يَتَكَلَّمُ وَلاَ يَفِي"

و لنضع تعريف صريحا:
العدل = ايقاع العقوبة بادم
الرحمة= العفو عن ادم
معضلة! لا يحلها القران , لانه يعلي رحمة الله و يهمل عدله.




> اين الادلة النصية ومن اين استنتجوا ان الله سفك دم امام اعين ادم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا داعي لكل اشارات الاستفهام هذه اذ يكفي واحدة, لاني قلت لك انه استنتاج و ليس نصا صريحا, و لكن اقول ايضا ان ذلك لم يأت من فراغ, لان الله بعد ذلك امر موسى بتقديم الذبائح و ذبيحة الخطية كانت تذبح على مراى من الخاطي:

"وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ عَامَّةِ الأَرْضِ سَهْوًا، .... وَيَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِ ذَبِيحَةِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَيَذْبَحُ ذَبِيحَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ فِي مَوْضِعِ الْمُحْرَقَةِ". لاويين 3 




> م العهد القديم وخصوصا سفر التكوين هنا بيتكلم عن بداية الخلق ولا علاقة لها بالفداء و المسيح متخليك عاقل و منطقي



لو قرات الكتاب المقدس لعرفت ان سفر التكوين يتحدث عن بداية الخلق بصفحة و نصف فقط!! تخيل! خلق الارض و الكون و الحيوانات و البحار يكرس له الله فقط صفحة و نصف.!
و لكن بعد ذلك في اسفار موسى الاخرى يكرس الله عشرات الصفحات ليكلم موسى عن الذبائح و عن خيمة الاجتماع حيث تقدم الذبائح و حيث يلتقي الله مع الانسان!

ما رأيك دام فضلك؟ ما المهم اكثر عند الله خلق الكون ام كيفية رد الانسان الخاطئ الى الله عن طريق الذبيحة؟.



> عزيزي ارجوك اعد قراءة قصة آدم من العهد القديم بعقلك وتجرد من الانتماء الديني وستجدها اقرب الى الخرافة منها للواقع ولن تجد لها اي علاقة بالفداء و المسيح لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ولا يوجد نص واحد يفيد ما قلته انت



اين الخرافة هنا؟ كيف خلق الله ادم؟ ام كيف اخطأ ادم؟ ام كيف تاب الله على ادم( القراني) و مع ذلك طرده من الجنة هو و زوجته( التي لا يعرف القران اسمها لانه لم يذكره)!؟



> ثم انت لم تعلق لي على اي القصتين اقرب الى المنطق التي اوردتها لك ام قصتك
> منتظر ردك وتقبل مروري



ارد السؤال لك لتقل لي كيف ان "العاصي" ادم الذي "كان من الظالمين" لانه اكل من الشجرة التي منعه الله ان ياكل منها, تاب عليه الله و فتح باب المعصية للباقين من ابنائه. و بالتالي المنطق حسب " القران" هو التالي:
افعل المعصية ايها المسلم و ثم تب و لا جناح عليك!! و الله غفور رحيم.


كل المودة


----------



## جلفاوي (5 يوليو 2011)

اين موضوعي رقم 36 و لماذا تم حذفه ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2011)

أين ردودك أخى الكريم على مداخلاتنا رداً على إعتراضاتك !!!!!!!!!

هل نسيت كلامك معنا !!!!!!!!!!

وأعتقد أن الموضوع : "ساح" ، فى التفريعات الكثيرة الصغيرة

فرجاء العودة لعصب الموضوع ، فى سؤالك الأصلى


----------



## جلفاوي (6 يوليو 2011)

لقد وضعت ردا مطولا يحمل رقم 36 ولكنني وجدته حذف ولا اعرف السبب
كما انني لم اخرج عن الموضوع اطلاقا و بامكانكم مراجعة مداخلتي الاخيرة
الف تحية وتقبلوا مروري


----------



## joker46 (7 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> لحظة لحظة من فضلكم تعالوا نحسبها كويس زي ما بيقول المصريون
> 1- من اين عرفت ان آدم كان سيعيش الى الابد وانه لا يوجد ولا يعرف شئ اسمه الموت  - اريد النص الثوراتي -
> 2- عندما نهدد او نخوف انسان بالموت هل نحن نقصد انه سيموت بعد سنين ؟ فهل يعقل ان نقول لانسان اذا لدغت حية فإنك تموت بعد عمر اذا ما مات بعد سنين نقول له بسبب اللدغة ايام الشباب
> واعيد واكرر تفسيرات الموت التي انتم اوردتموها دي اجتهادات من عندكم ولا يعقل لانسان لا يعرف الخير و الشر ان يعرفها ولا يعقل ان يفسرها الله في كتبه بعد آلاف السنين ولا يفسرها للمعني بالامر (آدم )
> ...




سلام الرب يسوع المسيح مع الجميع.
استاذ جلفاوي الاساتذه ردو عليك ولكن انا ساقوم بالتوضيح لبعض النقاط وهذا ممكن ان يسهل عليك الاجابه على اسالتك انا لا اريد مجادلتك,وساقسم ردي الى نقاط:
1. خلق ادم:
ادم مره بثلاث مراحل اثناء وجوده بالجنه.
المرحله الاولى,عندما خلق الله ادم خلقه بار لا يعرف الشر والخير,كان ادم يعمل كل شيء حسن ,ولا يميز بين الخير ولا الشر لانه لا يعرفهما.تماما كالطفل الذي لا يميز بين الخير والشر ويتصرف بكل طيبه وحب.الكتاب يقول: *[FONT=&quot]الله صنع الإنسان مستقيما ـ جا 7 : 29[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]. 

[/FONT]المرحله الثانيه: ابتادات من لحضة اعطاء الله ادم الوصيه(*وأما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر فلا تأكل منها لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت "  تك 2 : 16 ، 17 )  في هذه اللحضه ادم عرف شرا واحدا وخيرا واحدا,  اذا اكل من الشجره فهذا شر لانه سوف يبغض الله ويموت,واذا لم ياكل فانه سيرضي الله ولن يموت وهذا هو الخير.**[FONT=&quot]

مهم جدا ان تعرف ان ادم عرف شرا واحد وخيرا واحدا بعد الوصيه ولم يعرف اي شر اخر,عرف ان الاكل هو الشر وله عقوبه,[/FONT]* والله اراد ان يعرف ادم ذالك لكي تكون خطيئة ادم خطيئة معرفه وليست خطيئة جهل.وادم عرف ذالك من الوصيه.

المرحله الثالثه : ابتدات عندما اكل ادم من الشجره,ووقع بالخطيئه, فاصبح يعرف القتل والسرقه والكبرياء وغيرها من امور الشر.

 2 .موضوع الموت شرحه الاخوه من قبل ولن ادخل بيه,لكن انت سالت سوال جميل كيف ادم كان خالدا؟
 *[FONT=&quot]صحيح أن الله قد خلق الإنسان من تراب (من مادة ) ولكن مع ذلك فالله قد أعطي للإنسان نعمة الخلود[/FONT]*.
 شوف ماذا يقول الكتاب:    *[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فان الله خلق الإنسان خالداً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و صنعه على صورة ذاته. لكن بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم، فيذوقه الذين هم من حزبه " ( حك :23 ـ 5 ).[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لذلك فلإنسان الأول(ادم) كان محفوظ من الموت والدليل علي ذلك أن الموت كان عقابا لــه علي خطيئته تك 3 : 19 ، 23[/FONT]*  .
*[FONT=&quot]ويقول الرسول بولس في ذلك ..." من اجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم و بالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطا الجميع" (رو  5 :  12)[/FONT]* .
الموت هو موت روحي اي انفصال عن الله,وموت جسدي هو موت الجسد الترابي,وموت ابدي وهو  الانتقال الى بحيرة النار والكبريت بهد موت الجسد.

*3*.انتا سالت سوال جميل هل عرف ادم معنى موتا تموت؟

*[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد دليل واحد على إن ادم لم يكن يعلم حقيقة العقوبة وما تتضمنها من نتائج طبيعية لخطيئة ولكن علي العكس فهناك أدلة تثبت عكس ذلك:
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ِ1ـ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لقد خلق الله ادم عاقلاً قادراً علي التمييز ( المعرفة والإدراك ) بين ما يرضيه وما لا يرضيه، والدليل علي ذلك أن الله قد أعطاه وصيه ليعمل بها وقد عرف ادم أن حفظه لهذه الوصية يجلب رضي الرب عنه ويبعده عن العقوبة الخاصة بالمخالفة[/FONT]*.
 2 . *[FONT=&quot]ويدلك أيضاً علي معرفة ادم و سعت إدراكه أن ادم قد عرف كيف يسمى امرأته بما هو موافق لها ( أي حواء واتي تعني أم كل حي تك 3 :20 ) وتميزه لها بعلامة التأنيث[/FONT]*.
 3. *[FONT=&quot]وهناك دليل أخر وهو مقدرة ادم علي تسمية الحيوانات كل واحدة بأسمها، فلو لم يكن ادم يملك قوة علي التمييز لما قدر أن يفعل ذلك.
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إذاً لقد كان ادم قادراً علي التمييز، وعبارة أن أدم لم يكن يعلم أن عبارة موتاً تموت كانت تعنى كل هذه النتائج أمر لا يستطيع أحد أن يثبته.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اتمنى ان اكون رديت عليك بموضوع ادم ومعنى الخير والشر الذي كان يعرفو ومعنى الموت.الرب يباركك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].
[/FONT]*


----------



## جلفاوي (8 يوليو 2011)

تحية طيبة وبعد
بالنسبة للاخ مكرم زكي انا وضعت ردا مطولا وتم حذفه ولا اعلم السبب وقد نبهت الادارة عليه رد رقم 36

بالنسبة للاخ (joker46) اقول لك
انت قلت : (( * في هذه اللحضه ادم عرف شرا  واحدا وخيرا واحدا,  اذا اكل من الشجره فهذا شر لانه سوف يبغض الله  ويموت,واذا لم ياكل فانه سيرضي الله ولن يموت وهذا هو الخير.* ))
و انا اقول لك آدم لم يعلم بالخير و الشر إلا بعد ان أكل من الشجرة وليس قبلها كما تفضلت انت بذكره ولهذا جاء في الكتاب المقدس ((   [FONT=&quot]22[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 23[/FONT]))

- انت قلت : عندما خلق الله ادم خلقه بار لا يعرف الشر والخير,كان ادم يعمل كل شيء حسن ,ولا يميز بين الخير ولا الشر لانه لا يعرفهما

و انا اقول لك آدم لم يكن يعمل في الارض كما قلت الا بعد ان اكل من الشجرة واخرجه الله من الجنة وهذا ما يخبرنا به الكتاب المقدس (( [FONT=&quot]فَأَخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أُخِذَ مِنْهَا. 24فَطَرَدَ الإِنْسَانَ، وَأَقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ، وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]     ))

انت قلت : لموت هو موت روحي اي انفصال عن الله,وموت جسدي هو موت الجسد الترابي,وموت ابدي وهو  الانتقال الى بحيرة النار والكبريت بهد موت الجسد.
انا قلت و اكرر هذه الانواع و التقسيمات انتم من جاء بها ولا يوجد في العهد القديم من يقول بها وآدم لا يعرفها 
ثم انت قلت : *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد دليل واحد على إن ادم لم  يكن يعلم حقيقة العقوبة وما تتضمنها من نتائج طبيعية لخطيئة ولكن علي  العكس فهناك أدلة تثبت عكس ذلك:
[/FONT]*وانا اقول : لا ! يوجد دليل وهو ان آدم لا يعرف الخير و الشر كالطفل كما وصفته انت ولم يعلم شيئا إلا بعد الاكل وليس قبله ((  قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير و الشر )) وحرف قد الذي يفيد التحقيق يدل على ان المعرفة بعد الاكل 
في انتظار ردودك الف تحية  اخي joker على اسلوبك الذي ذكرني باسلوب الاخ مصلوب لاجلي والذي اتمنى له دوام الصحية و العافية


----------



## joker46 (9 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد
> بالنسبة للاخ مكرم زكي انا وضعت ردا مطولا وتم حذفه ولا اعلم السبب وقد نبهت الادارة عليه رد رقم 36
> 
> بالنسبة للاخ (joker46) اقول لك
> ...




الاستاذ جلفاوي الف تحيه لك,بدا يبادرني احساس انك تتعمد عدم فهم الموضوع ,وهذه مشكلتك وليست مشكلتي,ولكن ممكن  لانك تريد ان نوضح اكثر , سارد عليك باختصار.
النقطه الاولى:
انا قلت لك ان ادم عرف الخير والشر الذي نعرفه نحن الان(قتل سرقه كبرياء....الخ) فقط بعد الاكل,وهذا ما قصده الله عندما قال بالكتاب : [FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ  الإِلهُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا  الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ  شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 23[/FONT]). وانا لا اختلف معك في هذه النقطه هذا ما نومن به.
*لكن* الله عندما اعطا الوصيه لادمن عررف ادم ان الاكل هو شر وان عدم الاكل هو خير, الشر والخير الذي عرفه ادم في هذه اللحضه *هو الفرق بين الاكل وعدم الاكل* اي ان الاكل له عقوبه وعدم الاكل ليس له عقوبه ويرضي الله. ولم يكن ادم يعرف امور الشر والخير من قتل وسرقه وكبرياء ... الخ,ذالك كله حصل *بعد* الاكل واصبح يعرف.
المشكله انك تجاهلت هذه النقطه التي انا وضحتها لك باستفاضه في المشاركه السابقه ,لا اعرف لماذا,ولكن اتركك لضميرك.

النقطه الثانيه:
بالنسبه للموت وانواعه انتا رديت عليا وقلت لايوجد دليل من الكتاب على انواع الموت هذه,وانا بنعمة الرب اضع لك الادله واجعل الكتاب يرد عليك:

الموت الروحي(وهو الانفصال عن الله بعد الخطيئه):

*أشعياء 2:59 "بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع".

هنا الكتاب يتحدث عن الانفصال الروحي ويقول ان الخطيئه فصلتنا عن الله.

الموت الجسدي (وهو موت الجسد الذي خلقه الله خالدا,لان الله لا يخلق شيئا ناقصا,وبعد الخطيئه اصبح هذا الجسد يموت):
* *[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فان الله خلق الإنسان خالداً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و صنعه على صورة ذاته. لكن بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم.( حك :23 ـ 5 ).[/FONT]*


*الموت الابدي (وهو  انفصال ابدي عن الله في بحيرة النار والكبريت بعد الموت الجسدي مع ابليس واعوانه):*


*متى41:25 ".. اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المُعدة لإبليس**وملائكته.*


*النقطه الثالثه:*
*ادم كان يعرف حقيقة العقوبه وانا قلت لك لماذا ووضعت براهين لك,وعد لمشاركتي السابقه واقراها.*


*ملاحضه مهمه:*
*الله عندما اعطى ادم الوصيه عررف ادم ان الاكل له عقوبه وان عدم الاكل يرضي الله.*
*خطيئة ادم خطيئة معرفه وليست خطيئة جهل.*


*الله لو ترك ادم بدون الوصيه وادم اكل ,لكان قد قلنا ان الله قد ضلم ادمن لان ادم لم يكن يعرف.*
*لكن الله عادل وعررف ادم ان الاكل له عقوبه وان عدم الاكل يرضي الله بالوصيه.*


*سلام الرب معاك.ومع الجميع
*


*
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 يوليو 2011)

كنت قد نبهت سابقاً لكتاب : بدعة فناء الروح

ولكن للتسهيل أضع هنا الجزء منه الخاص بأحد معانى الموت ، وهو الموت الروحى : =

++++++++++++++++


         1- الموت الروحى:-
( 1 )  وهو ليس موتاً من نوع موت الأجساد التى يصيبها التعفن والتحلل والفناء ، بل إنه حالة معكوسة عن الحياة الروحية الطبيعية الحقيقية .
 فبينما  الحياة الروحية هى نور وحب وخير ، فإن الموت الروحى هو ظلمة وحقد وشر.

( 2 ) فالموت الروحى ليس تحللاً وتلاشياً ، بل إنه عفونة حية ، لذلك قال الرب عن الأشرار : [ تشبهون قبوراً مبيضة تظهر من خارج جميلة وهى من داخل مملوءة عظام أموات وكل نجاسة ] مت 23 :27 .

الخارج والداخل هما الجسد والروح .فبالرغم من أن الخارج يظهر جميلاً متألقاً ، مملوءاً بمظاهر الحياة الجسدية والزينة الخارجية ، إلا أن الداخل ، أى الروح ، هو فى حالة موت وعفونة ، إنها حالة الموت الروحى .

*وعن هذه الحالة ، يقول الرب : [ لك إسما أنك حى وأنت ميت ] رؤ 3: 1 ، فإن الموت المقصود هنا ، ليس هو موت الجسد بالتلاشى والفناء ، بل موت الروح ، بالظلمة وعفونة الخطية *

( 3 ) الموت الروحى ينتج عن عصيان وصية الله ، مما يؤدى للانفصال عن الله مصدر الحياة الحقيقية ، مصدر النور والحب والخير ، مما يؤدى للسقوط فى الحياة المعكوسة ، الحياة الشيطانية ، حياة الظلمة والحقد والشر.
وكلما ازداد الإنسان فى الخطية ، كلما ازداد انفصاله عن الله ، فتزداد فيه حالة الموت الروحى حتى يصل إلى المشابهة مع إبليس ، فيصبح إبناً لإبليس ( يو8: 44 ، أع 13 : 1 ) الذى هو سلطان الموت والظلمة  ( عب2: 14 ، أف 6: 12، كو 1: 13) ، أى المتسلط على الساقطين فى الموت الروحى.
( 4 ) ولهذا السبب ، فإن الكتاب المقدس يوضح الفارق الكبير بين موت الكائنات الحية الأرضية جميعاً ، وبين موت الإنسان . فإن موت الأحياء الأرضية هو الأمر الطبيعى الذى خلقت عليه ، فإنها -- بطبيعتها الأصلية ــ  مخلوقة للموت والفناء : [ كحيوانات غير ناطقة ( اى أعجمية) ، طبيعية ، مولودة للصيد والهلاك ] 2بط 2: 12  بينما الإنسان هو مخلوق --  بحسب طبيعته الأصلية الأولى --ـ على صورة الله فى الخلود ، أى أنه مخلوق للحياة ، وليس للموت ، أى أن الموت هو عنصر غريب عنه ودخيل عليه ، دخل إلى طبيعته كعقوبة عندما أخطأ : [ يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت ] تك 2 :17 ، لأن : [ أجرة الخطية هى موت ] رو 6: 3 أى أن موت الإنسان هو انحراف وخروج عن الحالة الطبيعية الأصلية له أما موت الحيوانات وغيرها فإنه هو الحالة الطبيعية الأصلية المخلوقة عليها ، ولا علاقة له نهائياً بالعصيان أو التمرد ، بل إنها ــ  أصلاً --  لا تملك الفهم الروحى حتى تفهم الوصية الإلهية الروحية وتختار طاعته أو عصيانه ، بل إنها مخلوقة بطبيعتها للفناء ( 2بط2: 12) ولذلك فإن الله أحل ذبحها وأكلها جميعاً (تك 9: 3)
ومن ذلك يتضح لنا جانب من جوانب الفارق العظيم بين موت الإنسان وموت الحيوان ، وأنهما ليسا سواء .
(5) والموت الروحى يبدأ يعمل فى الإنسان منذ لحظة سقوطه فى الخطية :- لذلك فإن أدم بمجرد سقوطه فى العصيان ، فقد استنارته الروحية وابتدأ يتخبط ، وابتدأ يفكر بطريقة مظلمة منحرفة عن المنطق السليم ، فبدلاً من أن يعترف بخطيته ، حاول أن يتهرب من الحقيقة ، وحاول أن يلقى بالمسئولية على الآخرين ، فألقى بالمسئولية على حواء ، وليس ذلك فقط ، بل إنه تطاول على الله --  مثله في ذلك مثل الشيطان المعاند --ـ   فألقى بالمسئولية على الله ذاته ، بحجة أنه هو الذي خلق له حواء ، إذ قال لله : [ المرأة التي جعلتها معي ، هي أعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت ] تك 3 : 13 . متعاميا عن أن الله خلقه رأسا لحواء وليس ثانيا لها ولا تابعا لها ، فإنه هو صاحب المسئولية قبل حواء . كما أن الله أعطاه عقلا روحانيا مستنيرا مستقلا بذاته ، وقادرا على رفض كل مشورة خاطئة ، أيا كان مصدرها . 
  وهكذا --ـ بمجرد السقوط --ـ  إظلم العقل الروحي ، فلم يعد يرى الحق ولا يعترف به ، بل أصبح يلوي الحقائق لتبرير ذاته ، حتى لو كان ذلك عن طريق التجني على الله ذاته ، وإدانته بالباطل             ( = [ تستذنبني لكي تتبرر أنت ] أي 40 : 8  ) .
   وهذه العقلية المظلمة هي مظهر من مظاهر الموت الروحي .
( 6 )  والتوبة تقلل من سوء حالة الموت الروحي ، ولكنها لا تشفيها تماما . لا يزيل الموت الروحي إلا محو صك الخطايا ، وذلك لا يمكن إلا بالفداء الإلهي . 
( 7 )  وقد ورث أبناء آدم حالة الخطية والموت ، مثلما يورث الأب للأبناء فيروس المرض ، ومثلما ينتشر المرض من أصل الشجرة إلى جميع فروعها . (( ولذلك فإن رب المجد تجسد بمعجزة إلهية من عذراء ، لكي يهيئ لنفسه ناسوتا مقدسا غير وارث لخطية آدم .  للمزيد أنظر ملحوظة 1 صفحة  8  وملحوظة 14 صفحة   54  )) ولذلك مكتوب :         [ بإنسان واحد ( أي بآدم ) دخلت الخطية إلى العالم … بخطية الواحد ( أي آدم ) قد ملك الموت ] رو 5 : 12   و 17 . 
وعن امتزاج الخطية بالطبيعة البشرية --ـ  بعد السقوط --ــ  منذ بدء تكوين الانسان في بطن أمه ، مكتوب : [ بالخطية حبلت بي أمي ] مز 51 : 5 ، أي أن الانسان يولد حاملا للخطية . 
ولكن الله لم يخلق الإنسان خاطئا ، بل خلقه على صورته في القداسة، ولكن الخطية والموت دخلا في الطبيعة البشرية كنتيجة للعصيان . 
( 8 )  وبالإضافة للخطية الموروثة من آدم ، فإن البشر جميعا يسقطون في خطايا أخرى شخصية ، يفعلونها هم ، ولا يوجد إنسان واحد بلا خطية (( إلا  الله المتجسد ، ، ربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح ، القدوس الذي بالإضافة لتجسده بمعجزة إلهية من عذراء ليهيئ لنفسه منها جسدا غير وارث للخطية ، فإنه --ـ  أيضا --ـ  قدوس بلا خطية شخصية ولا وجد فيه شر من أي نوع . لذلك مكتوب عنه : [ ليس فيه خطية ] 1 يو 3 : 5 ، أي أنه بلا خطية على وجه الإطلاق . ، ولذلك فإنه قال : [ من منكم يبكتني على خطية ] يو 8 : 46 . للمزيد : ملحوظة ( 14 ) صفحة  54 ))  ، لذلك مكتوب : [ إن قلنا أنه ليس لنا خطية ، نضل أنفسنا وليس الحق فينا ] 1 يو 1 : 8 ، وأيضا : [ الجميع أخطأوا وأعوزهم مجد الله ( أي الفداء الإلهي المجيد ) ] رو 3 : 23 . 
( 9 ) وعن هذا الموت الروحي --ـ  الناتج عن الخطية الموروثة والشخصية ، معا --ـ  مكتوب : [ كنتم أمواتا بالذنوب والخطايا ] أف 2 : 1 ، ونلاحظ هنا ، أن الإنجيل يخاطب أشخاصا أحياء فعلا ، ومع ذلك يصفهم بأنهم كانوا أمواتا بالخطية ( أي قبل حصولهم على الفداء الإلهي ) , فإنه هنا يتحدث عن الموت الروحى ، الذى يستمر فيه الإنسان حياً ، ولكن بحياة معكوسة بعيدة عن الحياة الحقيقية ، ثم يستطرد : [ وكنا بالطبيعة أبناء الغضب ( بالطبيعة لأن خطية أدم امتزجت بالطبيعة البشرية ) كالباقين أيضاً ( لأن ذلك يشمل جميع البشر ) ] أف 2:3 . أى الطبيعة الساقطة التى طهرها المسيح بدمه ، فصارت طبيعة جديدة .
(10) فقد إفتدانا الرب من حكم الموت  ، إذ محا صك خطايانا ، الذى كان يستوجب علينا حكم الموت وما يتبعه من عقوبات واجبة على المتمردين العصاة        وهذا الفداء تم على الصليب ، إذ حمل خطايانا ومات عنا .    وقد أقامنا من الموت ، من خلال عمله المعجزى فى المعمودية : [ مدفونين معه فى المعمودية ، التى فيها أقمتم أيضا معه … وإذ كنتم أمواتاً فى الخطايا وغلف جسدكم أحياكم معه ، مسامحاً لكم بجميع الخطايا ، إذ محا الصك الذى علينا في الفرائض ( الكلمة الأصلية --ـ دوغما --ـ  تعني المفروضات من تعاليم أو نواميس أو أحكام مستوجبة ، أي الناتجة عن صك الخطايا ، وقد محاها الرب كلها ) ، الذي كان ضدا لنا ( لأن صك خطايانا كان يجلب علينا الغضب : أف 2 : 3 ) وقد رفعه من الوسط مسمرا إياه بالصليب ] كو 2 : 12 - 14  
	     أي أن الرب سمر صك خطايانا بالمسامير التي سمر بها على الصليب  ( ولذلك تصلي الكنيسة : وبالمسامير التي سمرت بها أنقذ عقولنا ….. ) , إنه محا الصك , وبالتالي محا الأحكام والأثقال الناموسية ( أنظر : غل 3 : 10 – 27 ) . 
	     وعن محو صك خطايانا الذي كان ينشئ العداوة مع الله ، مما أدى للمصالحة ، مكتوب :  [ عاملا الصلح بدم صليبه ] كو 1 : 20 . 
	    كما أن النبوات --ـ قديما --ـ  تنبأت عن هذا الفداء ومحو صك الخطايا ، إذ إنه مكتوب : [ أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك ] أش 43 : 25 ، وأيضا : [ أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مخلص ( = ليس بأحد غيره  الخلاص أع 4 : 12)] أش 43 : 11 ، وأيضا : [ من يد الهاوية ( حرفيا : الجحيم ) أفديهم  ، من الموت                 أخلصهم ] هو 13 : 14 . 
	     وهو فداء إلهي فيه الكفاية والقدرة الغير محدودتين ، لمحو خطايا العالم كله في كل الأجيال : [ وهو كفارة لخطايانا ، ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا ] 1 يو 2 : 2 . 
	    وهو فداء إلهي مجاني  مشروط : مجاني ، لأننا فقراء ولا نملك شيئا من ثمنه الغالي الغير محدود . وهو مشروط بشروط وضعها الرب بهدف الحفاظ على حرية البشر في القبول والرفض ،  وبهدف تأكيد عدم المحاباة لأي أحد ، وبهدف إظهار العدل الإلهي عند التفريق بين المستحقين وغير المستحقين . ( راجع بحثنا : الإنجيل يجيب : هل يمكن أن يهلك المؤمن ؟ )  . 
	( 11 )  والفداء الإلهي ينقذنا من الموت الروحي في الدهر الحالي وفي الدهر الآتي ، ويؤهلنا لقيامة الأبرار .    ولكن عودتنا إلى الخطية بعد حصولنا على الفداء الإلهي ، يعيدنا مرة أخرى إلى حالة الموت الروحي     ولكي يظل باب الأمل مفتوحا ، فإن الرب وضع لنا سر غفران الخطايا للتائبين المعترفين ( راجع نبذتنا : التناول باستحقاق ) .


----------



## جلفاوي (10 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد جوكر انا لم اوجه اليك اي اتهام بانك تقرأ ام لا  او تتعمد اي شئ فارجوا ان اعامل بالمثل !
اقول لك : التحذير من الاكل ليس بدليل على معرفة آدم للخير و الشر فانت لما تنبه طفلا على ان اكل الفلفل سيسبب له الم فلا يعني ان الطفل اصبح عارفا لاسباب الالم او للخير و الشر هنا تحذير دون تعليم 
ثم بالنسبة لانواع الموت الذي ذكرتها واستدليت بآيات من الكتاب المقدس فهذه الايات لا تدل اطلاقا على انواع الموت ((متى41:25 ".. اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المُعدة لإبليسوملائكته. )) اين نوع الموت ؟ بالله عليك كيف استنتجت من هذا النص نوع الموت التي حذر بها آدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(( أشعياء 2:59 "بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع".)) اين نوع الموت هنا ايضا فهذا تعبير عن مصير من يفعل الأثام ولا وجود للموت وانواعها  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حتى ولو افترضنا جدلا اقول اقترضنا ان للموت انواع فهذه جاءت بعد آدم بآلاف السنوات وليست لآدم اصلا 
انا من يطلب منك ان تتحكم لضميرك ومصيرك فالحياة قصيرة جدا و الموت يأتي بغتة حيث لا ينفع بعدها شئ إلا من اتى الله بقلب سليم 
ثم ان العقوبة التي عرفها آدم كانت الموت فقط والتي تعني الموت على حقيقتها وليست مجازا ومع ذلك الله طبق عقوبة لم ينص عليها في تحذيره بل اقسى مما او صى بها وهذا امر مخالف لعدل الله فالقانون لما ينص على عقوبة لفعل معين لا يمكن ان يطبق اكثر مما نص عليه القانون والا اعتبر ظلم ومثال ذلك ان القانون اذا نص على ان من يتجاوز سرعة 80كم/سا يغرم ب 100 دولار ويفعلها انسان و تقبض عليه الشرطة لا يمكن ان نقول له ستغرم ب 120 دولار وستسجن سنتين و ستصادر منك سيارتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
فالله اقر عقوبة واحدة وهي الموت لمن ياكل لكنه طرد ادم وجعله ياكل من تعبه  ولعن الارض و وضع آلام الولادة لحواء ولعن الحية و وجعلها تاكل تراب و تزحف وووووووووووووو وكلها عقوبات اضافية لم يقرها الله ابدا في حين انه لم يمت ساعتها كما اقر الله فالحية كانت اصدق من الله لان كلامها هو ما حصل لادم معرفة وليست موت

ملاحظة بالنسبة لموضوع الاخ مكرم محتاج شوية وقت للتمعن و الدراسة والف شكر على المجهود


----------



## joker46 (10 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيد جوكر انا لم اوجه اليك اي اتهام بانك تقرأ ام لا  او تتعمد اي شئ فارجوا ان اعامل بالمثل !
> اقول لك : التحذير من الاكل ليس بدليل على معرفة آدم للخير و الشر فانت لما تنبه طفلا على ان اكل الفلفل سيسبب له الم فلا يعني ان الطفل اصبح عارفا لاسباب الالم او للخير و الشر هنا تحذير دون تعليم
> ثم بالنسبة لانواع الموت الذي ذكرتها واستدليت بآيات من الكتاب المقدس فهذه الايات لا تدل اطلاقا على انواع الموت ((متى41:25 ".. اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المُعدة لإبليسوملائكته. )) اين نوع الموت ؟ بالله عليك كيف استنتجت من هذا النص نوع الموت التي حذر بها آدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> (( أشعياء 2:59 "بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع".)) اين نوع الموت هنا ايضا فهذا تعبير عن مصير من يفعل الأثام ولا وجود للموت وانواعها  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*انا رديت عليك,واعتبر ان ردي كاف لك.وانت من تختار,لك عقلك ولك ضميرك*:close_tem


----------



## Jane2 (12 يوليو 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء انا ليا نظرية مختلفة بعض الشىء بالنسبة لعقوبة الموت لادم  انا ذات عهد جديد بالمسيحيةولا اعتمدكثيرا على تفسير المفسرين ولكن اعتقد ان يسوع يساعدنى كثيرا فى فهم كتابه المقدس:

بلنسبه لادم هناك من قال انه اشبه بالحيوان لانه لايعلم الخير ولا الشر وكان عاريا انا اختلف معه لان ادم كان يعلم الخير جيدا لان الرب خلقه على صورته  وكما يقول الاسلام الانسان يولد على الفطرة  ان الفطرة الحقيقة هى الخير  والنقاء انسان نظيف تماما من كل مايلوث العقل من خطايا

ولذلك نجد ان ادم وحواء لم يروا عورتهم ليس لانهم كانو عمى البصر  لا بل كانو مثل الاطفال الصغار المحتفظين بفطرتهم ولايعرفون الا الخير ولايفهمون معنى كلمه عيب او حرام لانهم لايعلمون الا الخير

ادم لم يرا عورته الا عندما تلوث بالمعصيه عندها تحول الى خلق اخر  مخلوق يعلم الشر بعد ان كان يعلم الخيرفقط فقط

بالنسبة للعقوبة :

ان الرب خلق الارض وماعليها قبل ان يخلق ادم وبهذا نستطيع ان نعلم ان الرب كان هينزل ادم فى كل الحالات للحياة على الارض والا ماكان خلق الارض....اذن عقوبة ادم لم تكن ابدا هى نزوله على الارض... ربما الخطية عجلت بنزوله وجعلته يعانى فى حياته على الارض 

يسوع المسيح فدانا بدمه وازاح عنا العقوبه التى هى عقوبة الموت .. احنا مازلنا بنموت حتى الان ؟؟اذا كانت العقوبة هى موتنا على الارض فصلب المسيح ليس له معنى... وهذا خطأ

الموت هنا ليس كما يعتقد البعض برؤيتهم المحدوده بانه موت جسدى
الموت هو الابتعاد عن الله

(موتا تموت)     وهل هناك موت ابشع من الابتعاد عن الرب
ان الرب حذر ادم من انه اذا اكل من الشجرة سوف يموت اى سوف يبتعد عن رعاية الله له .ولنا ان نفهم هذه العقوبة بمنظور مختلف ايضا اننا نلاحظ ان عقوبة الخطية عند اليهود فى العهد القديم كانت الموت وتمت اذالة هذه العقوبة بنزول المسيح

فى اعتقادى ان المسيح لم ينزل على الارض ويصلب ليفدينا عن الخطية فقط.. فقد كان من الممكن ان الله يقول لنا  غفرت لكم ؟ اليس الله بقادر على ذلك ؟
لو غفر لنا الله الخطايا بكلمة واحدة فهذا ليس دليل على ان العداله لم تنفذ .
ان الرب يسوع نزل لنا على الارض واتصلب حتى يحولنا الى خلق اخر

الانسان مر بثلاث مراحل

الاولى فى الجنة كان مخلوق لايعرف الا الخير

الثانية مخلوق يعرف الخير ويعرف الشر والشر يتحكم فيه والشيطان هو سيده على الارض
انسان ميت لابتعاده عن الله بخطيئته خلق فاسد ميت

الثالثة الانسان المفدى بدم يسوع انسان عاد افضل من المرحلتين السابقتين
فهو يعرف الخير والشر ولكن هو ابن للرب ايضا نزل يسوع حتى يجعلنا ابناء للرب ليس بنوة جسدية ولكن بنوة روحية بصلتنا الروحية للرب اعاد لنا يسوع الصلة التى كانت انقطعت بلخطية
واصبح وصولنا للفردوس ليس بالاعمال وحدها فمهما نعمل الصالحات لا توفى الله حقه علينا ولكننا نصل الى الفردوس بقوة الايمان والمؤمن لايسمح للشيطان ان يكون له سيدا

وهكذا فعقوبة الموت تمت ازالتها بالفعل لان صلتنا بالرب قد عادت ولم نعد امواتا على الارض نمشى .


----------



## المفدى بالدم (13 يوليو 2011)

*عذرا  اخوتى الاحباء*

* ساشارك بفكرتى البسيطه ولا ادعى اننى املك تفسيرا  او شئ من هذا القبيل*

*فالسائل يسال لمجرد اجدال العقيم *

*وصاحب الشبهة انسان لا يبحث الا عن توافه الامور ولا يدقق فيما يقرا او يكتب  *

*عندما نقرا قصه خلق ادم سنجد الايه الاتيه*​ 
*7 وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ تُرَابًا مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَنَفَخَ فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ آدَمُ نَفْسًا حَيَّةً.*
تك 7:2

*ومنها سنجد ان سر الحياة فى ادم ( المكون من التراب)  هونفخه الحياة التى نفخها الله فيه*

*ولو ادرك المجادل( الغير فاهم لصفات الله على الاطلاق)  صفه قداسه الله *

* لما سال هذاالسؤال التافه *

*فالله كلى القداسه يكره الخطيه جدا *

*ولا يستطيع ان يتحد بمن يفعلها ....... لان الخطيه تملا الانسان نجاسه*
*وهذا ما لا يقبله الله ابدا*


*ولنقرا بعض الايات فى الكتاب المقدس  *​ 

سفر صموئيل الأول 2: 2

لَيْسَ قُدُّوسٌ مِثْلَ الرَّبِّ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ غَيْرَكَ، وَلَيْسَ صَخْرَةٌ مِثْلَ إِلهِنَا.


سفر المزامير 99: 3

يَحْمَدُونَ اسْمَكَ الْعَظِيمَ وَالْمَهُوبَ، قُدُّوسٌ هُوَ.


*وحينما يخطئ الانسان*
* لا يستطيع الله ان ينظر الى الخطيه لانه القدوس *
*مثلما تكون مثلا فى مكان ما وتبغض شيئا فانك ابدا لا تطيق النظراليه *
* مثلا *
*انا اكره الفئران والصراصير *
*ولا اطيق ان انظر اليها *
*فهى كائنات مقززة بالنسبه لى *

*وهكذا الخطيه وكسر وصايا الله هى انفصال عن الله سر الحياة (صاحب نفخه الحياة فى ادم )*

*وانظر ما قاله داود النبى فى هذه الايه*​ 
سفر المزامير 51: 9
اسْتُرْ وَجْهَكَ عَنْ خَطَايَايَ، وَامْحُ كُلَّ آثامِي.

*اذا الموت هو الانفصال عن الله *

*وبما ان قداسه الله لا تتفق مع عصيان ادم*
* فقد فقد ادم ارتباطه وعلاقته بالله روحيا *

*وهذا هو الموت بعينه  ان تنفصل عن الله بفعل الخطيه *


*انظر الى مفهوم موت الجسد فى نظر المسيحيه ايها المعترض*



*1) انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الثامن*​

*49 وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، جَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْمَجْمَعِ قَائِلاً لَهُ: «قَدْ مَاتَتِ ابْنَتُكَ. لاَ تُتْعِبِ الْمُعَلِّمَ».
50 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، وَأَجَابَهُ قِائِلاً: «لاَتَخَفْ! آمِنْ فَقَطْ، فَهِيَ تُشْفَى».
51 فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ لَمْ يَدَعْ أَحَدًا يَدْخُلُ إِلاَّ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا، وَأَبَا الصَّبِيَّةِ وَأُمَّهَا.*
*52 وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَبْكُونَ عَلَيْهَا وَيَلْطِمُونَ. فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَبْكُوا. لَمْ تَمُتْ لكِنَّهَا نَائِمَةٌ».*
*53 فَضَحِكُوا عَلَيْهِ، عَارِفِينَ أَنَّهَا مَاتَتْ.*
*54 فَأَخْرَجَ الْجَمِيعَ خَارِجًا، وَأَمْسَكَ بِيَدِهَا وَنَادَى قَائِلاً: «يَا صَبِيَّةُ، قُومِي!».*
*55 فَرَجَعَتْ رُوحُهَا وَقَامَتْ فِي الْحَالِ. فَأَمَرَ أَنْ تُعْطَى لِتَأْكُلَ.*
*56 فَبُهِتَ وَالِدَاهَا. فَأَوْصَاهُمَا أَنْ لاَ يَقُولاَ لأَحَدٍ عَمَّا كَانَ.*



2) انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح 11

*1 وَكَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مَرِيضًا وَهُوَ لِعَازَرُ، مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا مِنْ قَرْيَةِ مَرْيَمَ وَمَرْثَا أُخْتِهَا.
2 وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ، الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ أَخُوهَا مَرِيضًا، هِيَ الَّتِي دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ، وَمَسَحَتْ رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا.*
*3 فَأَرْسَلَتِ الأُخْتَانِ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَتَيْنِ: «يَاسَيِّدُ، هُوَذَا الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ مَرِيضٌ».*
*4 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ: «هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ».*
*5 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّ مَرْثَا وَأُخْتَهَا وَلِعَازَرَ.*
*6 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ.*
*7 ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ قَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَيْضًا».*
*8 قَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، الآنَ كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَرْجُمُوكَ، وَتَذْهَبُ أَيْضًا إِلَى هُنَاكَ».*
*9 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَتْ سَاعَاتُ النَّهَارِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ؟ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ يَعْثُرُ لأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ نُورَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ،*
*10 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي اللَّيْلِ يَعْثُرُ، لأَنَّ النُّورَ لَيْسَ فِيهِ».*
*11 قَالَ هذَا وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لأُوقِظَهُ».*
*12 فَقَالَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَاسَيِّدُ، إِنْ كَانَ قَدْ نَامَ فَهُوَ يُشْفَى».*
*13 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ، وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ.*
*14 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ عَلاَنِيَةً: «لِعَازَرُ مَاتَ.*


*فالموت الجسدى  *
*ليس موتا بل هو عودة التراب الى طبيعته *
* الموت هو الانفصال عن الله*
* وموتا تموت لم تكن ابدا تعنى موت ادم جسديا *
*وعلى الرغم من ذلك فقدشمل حكم الموت ان يموت ادم جسديا فى وقته المحدد *
*لانه عندما سقط كان لابد ان يدبر الله  الخلاص *
*حتى ينقذ ادم ونسله من الهلاك الابدى*


*لو قرات كتابنا المقدس وفهمته او حاولت ان تفهمه لما سالت اسئلتك الواهيه *
*ولكننا بصدر رحب سنتقبل اسئلتك *
* فلا شئ يخجلنا منها او يحعل افواهنا مكممه *

*ونحن لا ندافع عن كلام الهنا لانه هو من يدافع عن كلامه *
*بل هو من يدافع عنا *

*اتمنى ان اكون تركت شعاعا بسيطا*

* يمكن ان يهدى المتساءل الى بدايه الفهم لكلمه الله *​


----------



## Jane2 (13 يوليو 2011)

> *فالله كلى القداسه يكره الخطيه جدا *
> 
> *ولا يستطيع ان يتحد بمن يفعلها ....... لان الخطيه تملا الانسان نجاسه*
> *وهذا ما لا يقبله الله ابدا*





> *وحينما يخطئ الانسان*
> * لا يستطيع الله ان ينظر الى الخطيه لانه القدوس *



اجمل ما قرأت  الرب يباركك


----------



## جلفاوي (18 يوليو 2011)

طلب ورجاء من الاخت ((Jane2)) ان تعيدي قراءة ردودي بتمعن وتفحص ولنا لقاء بعد ذلك


----------



## جلفاوي (18 يوليو 2011)

الاخ مفدي بالدم مداخلة بسيطة هل انت اعلم من المسيح عندما قال ((*52 وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَبْكُونَ عَلَيْهَا وَيَلْطِمُونَ. فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَبْكُوا. لَمْ تَمُتْ لكِنَّهَا نَائِمَةٌ».*))

طيب اصدقك انت ام اصدقه هو فانت تقول انها ماتت واحياها وهو يقول لممممممممممممممممم تمت
لكنها نائمة هل هو لا يفرق بين النائم و الميت وانت لي عرفت الفرق ؟؟؟؟؟ عجيييييييييب امرك و الله عجييييب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> الاخ مفدي بالدم مداخلة بسيطة هل انت اعلم من المسيح عندما قال ((*52 وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَبْكُونَ عَلَيْهَا وَيَلْطِمُونَ. فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَبْكُوا. لَمْ تَمُتْ لكِنَّهَا نَائِمَةٌ».*))
> 
> طيب اصدقك انت ام اصدقه هو فانت تقول انها ماتت واحياها وهو يقول لممممممممممممممممم تمت
> لكنها نائمة هل هو لا يفرق بين النائم و الميت وانت لي عرفت الفرق ؟؟؟؟؟ عجيييييييييب امرك و الله عجييييب



*تصدق المكتوب 

أليس مكتوب أنها ماتت ؟؟

وهنا تسأل سؤالك ، وليس أنك تفتى ، بل تسأل : فلماذا يقول أنها نائمة ؟

فإن أنت سألت ، سنجيبك بأنه دائماً يسمى الموت رقاداً ونوماً 

ولماذا يفعل ذلك ؟ لأنه تحت سلطانه

وإذا أردت التيقن من هذا الكلام ، إقرأ معجزة إقامته للعازر من بين الأموات ، بكل تفاصيلها

أرجوك : لا تفتى ، بل إسأل 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

أختنا الحبيبة جان 2
فعلاً الإنسان كان مفتوح العيون وليس أعمى

ولكنه لم يكن يعرف الشهوة الجسدية ، لأنها لم تُخلق فى الكائنات إلاَّ بغرض حفظ النوع من الفناء ، الذى يحدث بالموت

وبما أن آدم وحواء كانا فى حالة من الحياة الدائمة ، بقوة الإله القادر على كل شيئ ، فلذلك لم تكن الشهوة الجسدية قد بدأت بالعمل ، بالرغم من أنهما كانا ذكراً وأنثى ، بحسب ما قاله الكتاب المقدس

فالجسد موجود ، بكل خواصه ، ولكن عمل هذه الأجهزة كان ملغياً ، بقوة الخالق ، لذلك لم يكونا يفهما الفروق الجسدية ومعانيها ، ولم يكن عندهما الإحساس بالجسد والجنس نهائياً ، كانا فى حالة روحية ملائكية ، بدون رغبات ومطالب وأوجاع الحث الجنسى ، كانا بلا ألم

ولكن بعد السقوط ، تم فى نفس اللحظة الحكم عليهما - تلقائياً - بالموت ، فعملت الشهوة ، وعرفا أنهما عريانان ،وشعرا بالخجل

++ ولكنهما كانا حينئذ فى الأرض ، فليس عندنا تعبير السقوط إلى الأرض ، بل إنه تعبير وثنى له خرافاته


----------



## المفدى بالدم (18 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> الاخ مفدي بالدم مداخلة بسيطة هل انت اعلم من المسيح عندما قال ((*52 وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَبْكُونَ عَلَيْهَا وَيَلْطِمُونَ. فَقَالَ: «لاَ تَبْكُوا. لَمْ تَمُتْ لكِنَّهَا نَائِمَةٌ».*))
> 
> طيب اصدقك انت ام اصدقه هو فانت تقول انها ماتت واحياها وهو يقول لممممممممممممممممم تمت
> لكنها نائمة هل هو لا يفرق بين النائم و الميت وانت لي عرفت الفرق ؟؟؟؟؟ عجيييييييييب امرك و الله عجييييب



لست مسئولا عن قصور فهمك اخ جلفاو

ى قلنا ان المسيحيه لا يوجدفيها موت 

فالموت انتهى بصليب المسيح فالموت بالنسبه لنا هو انتقال من عالم الارض 

الموت نسميه رقاد او نوم  او انتقال 

ان كنت لا تفهم ما ذنبنا نحن ؟؟

لو قرات عن لعازر ايها المسلم  فى نفس مشاركتى لكنت فهمت انه ليس عندنا موت

فلعازر كان قد مات منذ اربعه ايام والمسيح قال لعازر حبيبنا قد نام وانا اذهب لاوقظه

ولكنك للتدليس لم تستشهد سوى بالحادثه الاولى

لن تستطيع التدليس 

لاننا نعلم ما فى افكاركم المظلمه ولانكم لا تريدون ان تتعلموا او تفهموا بل لتجادلوا جدالا عقيمافقط


----------



## جلفاوي (19 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد لكل مقام مقال انا شرحت لك معنى الموت في هذا النص فقط فقلت لك ما قاله السيد المسيح لانهم كانوا يتكلمون عن البنت التي اعتقدوا انها ماتت و المسيح اخبرهم انها لم تمت فهي نائمة نائمة واعتقد ان القصة و السيناريوا واضح قال لهم لم تمت ببساطة فمن اين اتيت انت بانها ميتة و المسيح احياها وهذا نوع من الموت لا لا لا لا المسيح اصدق منك قال نائمة اذا نائمة ومتلويش النص اكثر لاحسن ينقطع عليك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يوليو 2011)

*يعنى إنت مصمم على تجزئة الإنجيل وإنتقاء كلمة من هنا وكلمة من هناك على حسب مزاجك

وعندما تقدم لك الصورة الشاملة لإسلوب السيد المسيح فى التعامل مع هذه المواقف ، تصمم أيضاً على الرفض

أنت حر فى نفسك ، أمامك الحقيقة جلية بكل بيان ، وأنت ترفضها ، أنت حر*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (19 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيد لكل مقام مقال انا شرحت لك معنى الموت في هذا النص فقط فقلت لك ما قاله السيد المسيح لانهم كانوا يتكلمون عن البنت التي اعتقدوا انها ماتت و المسيح اخبرهم انها لم تمت فهي نائمة نائمة واعتقد ان القصة و السيناريوا واضح قال لهم لم تمت ببساطة فمن اين اتيت انت بانها ميتة و المسيح احياها وهذا نوع من الموت لا لا لا لا المسيح اصدق منك قال نائمة اذا نائمة ومتلويش النص اكثر لاحسن ينقطع عليك



*انت اصدق مثل لمايتناقله المسلمون *

*ان الله وزع الارزاق على الناس فلم يعجب احد رزقه *
*ووزع العقول على الناس فاعجب كل واحد بعقله*
* حتى وان كان مثل عقلك:59::59:*

*تحياتى لاعجابك بعقلك وانت فى مثل هذه الحاله* :ura1::ura1:​


----------



## جلفاوي (19 يوليو 2011)

سيد مكرم المحترم انا لم اجزء الانجيل انا شرحت القصة كما وردت على لسان يسوع ولم ادخل عليها اي اضافة.
سيد مفدي المحترم ايضا والله انا احمد الله على نعمة العقل التي منحني اياها ولو تكرمت و اطلعت على ما اقول لك جيد وشوف مين فينا الذي ينعم بالعقل اكثر وهذا على سبيل المثال
 [FONT=&quot]بما أن حوارنا عقلي فليس لنا دخل بالتاريخ من قريب أو من بعيد سننظر[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] كلام الله لابد أن يكون كلاما يليق بصاحبه ![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] حسنا قبل أن نبدأ بأيهما كتاب الله ..وبمناسبة أن كلامي هذا سينشر فسأوصيكم بالسلام على بعض أصدقائي …سلمولي على إبراهيم وحسن ويحيي …سلمولي على ياسر وعلي ومحمد …سلمولي على إسماعيل حبيبي وعلى إبن خالتي إيهاب وإبن عمي محمود وسلمولي ع……!!!![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] سيقول أحد المسيحيين القرآء …ماذا يفعل هذا المخرف يكتب كتابا ويرجو أن يقرأه الناس ليسلم فيه على أصدقائه –عذرا هذه إضاعة وقت وتفاهة-؟[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] فأقول صدقت .. هذا لا يجوز في كتاب محترم حول حوار الأديان يكتبه كاتب وقته ثمين وفكره ثمين ويرجو لكتابه قراء ..فما رأيك أن مثل هذه السلامات في الكتاب المقدس ؟![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] رِسَالَةُ بُولُسَ الرَّسُولِ إِلَى أَهْلِ رُومِيَةَ اَلأَصْحَاحُ 16[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] 1 اوصي اليكم باختنا فيبي التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنخريا 2 كي تقبلوها في الرب كما يحق للقديسين وتقوموا لها في اي شيء احتاجته منكم . لانها صارت مساعدة لكثيرين ولي انا ايضا 3 سلموا على بريسكلا واكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع . 4 اللذين وضعا عنقيهما من اجل حياتي اللذين لست انا وحدي اشكرهما بل ايضا جميع كنائس الامم . 5 وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما . سلموا على ابينتوس حبيبي الذي هو باكورة اخائية للمسيح . 6 سلموا على مريم التي تعبت لاجلنا كثيرا . 7 سلموا على أندرونكوس ويونياس نسيبيّ المأسورين معي اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل وقد كانا في المسيح قبلي . 8 سلموا على أمبلياس حبيبي في الرب . 9 سلموا على اوربانوس العامل معنا في المسيح وعلى استاخيس حبيبي . 10 سلموا على أبلّس المزكى في المسيح . سلموا على الذين هم من اهل ارستوبولوس . 11 سلموا على هيروديون نسيبي . سلموا على الذين هم من اهل نركيسوس الكائنين في الرب . 12 سلموا على تريفينا وتريفوسا التاعبتين في الرب . سلموا على برسيس المحبوبة التي تعبت كثيرا في الرب . 13 سلموا على روفس المختار في الرب وعلى امه امي . 14 سلموا على اسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس وهرميس وعلى الاخوة[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] الذين معهم . 15 سلموا على فيلولوغس وجوليا ونيريوس واخته وأولمباس وعلى جميع القديسين الذين معهم . 16 سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة . كنائس المسيح تسلم عليكم ….21 يسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معي ولوكيوس وياسون وسوسيباترس انسبائي . 22 انا ترتيوس كاتب هذه الرسالة اسلم عليكم في الرب . 23 يسلم عليكم غايس مضيفي ومضيف الكنيسة كلها . يسلم عليكم اراستس خازن المدينة وكوارتس الاخ . 24 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم . آمين[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تخيل صفحة كاملة من كلام الله تكون عديمة الفائدة فضلا أن تصل لهذه الدرجة ؟![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]والكثير من هذا في الكتاب المقدس .. مثل ذكر الأنساب وسبب التسمية والحوادث الفردية والجرائم والزنا والأساطير كشمشون و …إلخ[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]فهل من العقل أن نقول أن كتابا يحوي مثل هذا هو كلام الله ؟![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وسلملي على عقلك اذا ما تقبل هذا ودمت انت وعقلك سالمين
[/FONT]


----------



## المفدى بالدم (20 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> سيد مكرم المحترم انا لم اجزء الانجيل انا شرحت القصة كما وردت على لسان يسوع ولم ادخل عليها اي اضافة.
> سيد مفدي المحترم ايضا والله انا احمد الله على نعمة العقل التي منحني اياها ولو تكرمت و اطلعت على ما اقول لك جيد وشوف مين فينا الذي ينعم بالعقل اكثر وهذا على سبيل المثال
> [FONT=&quot]بما أن حوارنا عقلي فليس لنا دخل بالتاريخ من قريب أو من بعيد سننظر





جلفاوي قال:


> [FONT=&quot] كلام الله لابد أن يكون كلاما يليق بصاحبه ![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] حسنا قبل أن نبدأ بأيهما كتاب الله ..وبمناسبة أن كلامي هذا سينشر فسأوصيكم بالسلام على بعض أصدقائي …سلمولي على إبراهيم وحسن ويحيي …سلمولي على ياسر وعلي ومحمد …سلمولي على إسماعيل حبيبي وعلى إبن خالتي إيهاب وإبن عمي محمود وسلمولي ع……!!!![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] سيقول أحد المسيحيين القرآء …ماذا يفعل هذا المخرف يكتب كتابا ويرجو أن يقرأه الناس ليسلم فيه على أصدقائه –عذرا هذه إضاعة وقت وتفاهة-؟[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] فأقول صدقت .. هذا لا يجوز في كتاب محترم حول حوار الأديان يكتبه كاتب وقته ثمين وفكره ثمين ويرجو لكتابه قراء ..فما رأيك أن مثل هذه السلامات في الكتاب المقدس ؟![/FONT]
> ...




ما دخل هذا بالموضوع ؟؟

هل هذه محاوله يائسه للتشتيت ؟؟؟

اجب فى صلب الموضوع يا مسلم واطرح شبهتك المهترئه فى موضوع مستقل​[/FONT]


----------



## جلفاوي (20 يوليو 2011)

معلش انا وضعت المثال دا على شان نسأل انفسنا مين الي عنده عقل حقيقي ومتفتح انا ام انت مين فين المعجب بعقله مثل ما قلت في مداخلتك رقم55 
يا سيدي الذي اكن له كل احترام رغم استهزائك بي واهانتك لمقدساتي انا لم اشتت الموضوع ولا ارض بذلك انا اجبتك فقط على استهزائك بعقلي ونسيت عقلك الذي تقبل ما ذكرت لك 
دمت وعقلك سالمين اذا ما تقبل عقلك الكلام السابق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

يا سيدى ، بل إنك جزأت وإنتقيت ما يرضيك وإستبعدت ما لا يرضيك

أنت تسير بهوى نفسك

فإقرأ بحيادية 

إطلب الفهم الصحيح ، لكى تصل إليه

ولكنك ترفضه بهذه الطريقة ، ولذلك لن تصل لشيئ بهذه الطريقة

أنت الخاسر ، لأنك ترفض الحق وتتبع هوى نفسك


----------



## جلفاوي (20 يوليو 2011)

سيد مكرم المحترم جدا اعتقد انه لا يوجد انسان به ذرة عقل لا يبحث عن الحق او لا يهمه الحق 
ولهذا انا كل مناي ان اجد الحق و ابحث عنه  وقد وفي اعتقادي انني وجدته و الحمد لله ومناي ان تبحث انت ايضا وكل الاخوة باستخدام العقل و المنطق وستجده انشاء الله


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

لقد قتلت نفسى بحثاً عنه

درست كل شيئ ، بحيادية ، كاملة

فوجدت ما تظنه الحق ، هو (لا تؤاخذنى) مستنقعاً من ال...... (أسف ، لا يمكننى التلفظ)

لقد بحثت بكل أمانة

فهل تحاول أنت أن تبحث بعيون مفتوحة ، وبعقل مستنير ، وبضمير حى ، لا يقبل التستر ولا التعايش مع النجاسات


----------



## جلفاوي (20 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد انا لم اذكر كتابك ولا دينك ولا الاهك بسوء ولا ولم اجرح ولم اتلفظ باي كلمة تجرح مشاعرك او مشاعر الاخوة المسيحيين ولم اقل اي كلمة تثير حفيظتك فلماذا هذا التجريح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لي طلب منك ما رايك ان نفتح صفحة حوار ثنائي نبحث من خلالها عن الحق بعيد عن التجريح والاهانات لعل الله يجعل لنا مخرجا سويا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

الأخ الفاضل جلفاوى

معذرة إن كنت قد تكلمت بشدة زائدة

ولكن يعلم الله أننى لم أقصد التجريح مطلقاً ، ولم أقصد الإساءة مطلقاً

ولكننى تكلمت بدافع إحساسى بالزمن الذى يجرى سريعاً

فسيادتك ذكرتنى بمشوار طويل من الشك ، وصراع للوصول إلى الثقة ، عبر ما ذكرته من محطات 

فلم يكن قصدى التجريح ، بل وصفت ما مررت به فعلاً

فمعذرة مرة أخرى عن هذه الحدة الزائدة منى


----------



## المفدى بالدم (20 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> معلش انا وضعت المثال دا على شان نسأل انفسنا مين الي عنده عقل حقيقي ومتفتح انا ام انت مين فين المعجب بعقله مثل ما قلت في مداخلتك رقم55





جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيدي الذي اكن له كل احترام رغم استهزائك بي واهانتك لمقدساتي انا لم اشتت الموضوع ولا ارض بذلك انا اجبتك فقط على استهزائك بعقلي ونسيت عقلك الذي تقبل ما ذكرت لك
> دمت وعقلك سالمين اذا ما تقبل عقلك الكلام السابق​


 

*وما المشكله فى ما ذكرت ؟؟؟؟*

*هل اجهدت نفسك فى معرفه سبب كتابه هذا او تفسير ؟؟؟*

*الاجابه لا ؟؟؟*

*اتعلم لماذا ؟؟؟لانك مسلم تظن انك على حق ولا تبحث عن شئ وهذا هو الضياع بعينه *

*ايها المسلم *

*هل الشمس تغرب فى بئر حمئه ؟؟*

*هل الله خلق البغال ؟؟؟*

*هل الارض مرتكزة على اعمدة ؟؟؟*

*هل قبل عقلك هراءات القران وترفض ان ينبه انجيلنا للعلاقات الاخويه والمحبه بين الاشخاص ؟؟؟*

*عجبى على الاله خالق البغل *

*حتى هذه قبلها عقلك مع انالمعروف ان البغل هو تهجين الحصان بانثى الحمار وهو من ابتكار الانسان ولم يخلق فى بدء الخليقه *

*وعجبى*​


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد مفدي هل اجهدت نفسك في معرفة معنى كلمة الخلق في المفهوم الاسلامي حتى تتكلم عن خلق البغل او غيره !
هل اجهدت نفسك في تفسير قصة ذي القرنين او غيرها و المغزى منها لدى مفسيري العصر الحديث !
وان اردت حوار ثنائي على ما هو منطقي او غير منطقي في الكتاب المقدس و القرآن انا معك 
انا انبهك الى ملاحظة بسيطة انظر الى كل المواضيع المتعلقة بالاسلام و التي كتبيت من طرف الاخوة المسيحيين وستجد انها مملوءة بالاستهزاء و الاهانة و التجريح في المقدسات وإثارة الحفيظة لدى المسلمين حتى في عناوينها في حين لا تجد ولن تجد كلمة تثير ادنى مشاعر الغضب في ردود الاخوة المسلمين ببساطة لاننا نعتبر عدم الايمان بعيسى كنبي مثله مثل محمد كفر مخرج من الملة وموجب للنار كما ان عدم الايمان بكتب الله له نفس الحكم في حين انتم لا تؤمنون بمقدساتنا وتنهالون عنهم بالعبارات المثيرة للحفيظة و المهينة للمقدسات الا يعطيك هذا فكرة عن اي الفريقين اصدق وعلى الحق


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2011)

إقتباس : ((في حين لا تجد ولن تجد كلمة تثير ادنى مشاعر الغضب في ردود الاخوة المسلمين))

بالطبع هذه الصورة مغايرة 100% للحقيقة ، ولكن دعنا من كل هذه الأمور ولندرس السؤال الأصلى وما سبق الرد عليه

فإن كنت سيادتك تريد قراءة الردود السابقة على السؤال الأصلى (وليس على التفريعات الكثيرة التى تشتت الجهد والعقل) ، فأهلاً وسهلاً


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

السيد مكرم لك كل احترامي وتقديري ودمت لي صديقا وفيا فالاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر أخى العزيز

ولنفحص - لو سمحت - ما قد وصلت إليه سيادتك من ردودنا السابقة عن السؤال الأصلى (وليس التفريعات)

فلو تتفضل وتطرح ما توصلت إليه من ردودنا ، وما تراه ناقصاً فيها ، بعد إذنك


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد الامر بسيط اولا القصة ذكرت في اول سفر التكوين يعني قبل كل النصوص التي يمكن ان نأخذ منها اي مفهوم آخر
ثانيا النص ذكر معرفة الخير و الشر معا اي ان الاكل ادى الى معرفة الخير و الشر و الحية ايضا ذكرتهم معا وهذا يدل على عدم معرفة آدم لهما معا قبل الاكل ((كواحد منا عارفا للخير و الشر)) 
السؤال الاول هل نحذر انسان لا يعرف الخير و الشر بعقوبة لا يفهمها و لها تأويلات ومفاهيم معقدة وهو كالطفل ؟ لا ابدا ولا يمكن 
ثانيا معرفة الموت على طبيعته وحقيقته هو من نحذر منه حتى الاطفال لان معرفته بالغريزة تكفي فالحيوانات تخشى الموت ولا عقل لديها
ثالثا الحية عندما اخبرت حواء على اكل الشجرة ما قالته وما كانت تعرفه كان صحيح ولم تكذب بل الله (والعياذ بالله) هو من كان كاذبا 
رابعا العقوبة التي طبقها الله لم تكن موتا في اي شكل بل كانت لعنة للحية وللارض وللمرأة وللرجل ولكل الاجيال وهذا منتهى القسوة فهذه العقوبات لم تكن مذكورة اصلا في نص العقوبات الاول ((موتا تموت))
خامسا بعد كم الف سنة جاء مفهوم الموت للبشرية ؟
ارجوا مناقشة الامر بحيادية مطلقة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2011)

إسمحلى بالتعليق أولاً على عبارة سيادتك : ((يا سيد الامر بسيط اولا القصة ذكرت في اول سفر التكوين يعني قبل كل النصوص التي يمكن ان نأخذ منها اي مفهوم آخر))

فهذا الأمر ليس فى المسيحية

بل إننا نعتبر أن الكتاب المقدس كله وحدة واحدة ، لا تتناقض ولا تنسخ بعضها بعضاً ، بل تتكامل ، مثلها مثل خطوط اللوحة الواحدة ، التى تتكامل معاً لتكوين الصورة ، والتى نقصان بعضها يقلل من وضوح الصورة

لذلك فإننا ندرس الكتاب المقدس كله ، عند دراستنا لأى فكرة ، حتى لو كانت فكرة صغيرة

لأن الوضوح الكامل لا يتأتى إلاَّ من الدراسة الشاملة الكاملة
+++++++++++

لذلك ، أرجو أن تتفضل بعرض ما وصل لسيادتك من ردودنا السابقة ، لكيلا نعيد ونكرر الكلام باطلاً

فإن حدة الكلام الزائدة ، كانت نتيجة للتكرار الزائد ، بلا تجاوب

فأرجوك أن تعفينا من هذا الحال الذى لا نحبه ولا نرضى به ، وذلك بعرض ما فهمته من دراستك لردودنا السابقة ، وما وجدته غير مقبول أو غير مفهوم

فإنك بذلك تعفينا جميعاً من اللف فى حلقات كلامية مفرغة ، مثل حلقات الزار ، التى لا يقبلها أحد على نفسه


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

نعم انا معك ان الكتاب يفسر بعضه بعض ولكن في وقت القصة عندما حدثت من كان يفسر الاوامر و النواهي و الافعال ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> نعم انا معك ان الكتاب يفسر بعضه بعض ولكن في وقت القصة عندما حدثت من كان يفسر الاوامر و النواهي و الافعال ؟



يعنى آيه لا يفسر !!!!

عندما يقول : لا تأكل ، هل فى ذلك هو يحتاج لمذكرة تفسيرية !!!!

وعندما يقول : إن أكلت موتاً تموت ، فماذ يحتاج لتفسير فى ذلك !!!!!!!!!

+++++++++

*وهكذا ، سيادتك برضه تخطيت كل مداخلاتنا السابقة ، وأسقطها من حسابك تماماً*

وكل ما نقدمه لك من إجابات ودراسات ، تهمله وتسقطه من حسابك تماماً

فماذا نفعل !!! ماذا تفعل أنت لو كنت فى مكاننا ، مع شخص يسألك ويصمَّ أذنيه عن سماع ردودك ، ويستمر يسألك ، وهو سادد أذنيه !!!

*إحكم بالعدل : ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكاننا !!!*


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

يا سيدي الفاضل و الجد محترم
اولا انا لم اتخط مداخلاتكم ولم اهملها بل بالعكس انا قأتها مرارا و تكرارا ولم اجد فيها الاجابة الشافية ودا من حقي اقتنع بما اراه منطقيا ولا يخالف العقل 
ثانيا اذا ما وجدت شخص بالمواصفات التي انت ذكرتها اطبق كلام رسولي (( إلتمس لاخيك سبعين عذر وإن لم تجد فلم نفسك )) وساحاول معه بطرق مختلفة لاكسب ثوابه فيكفيني انه يسمع كلامي ويناقشني ولو لم يقتنع به فلا يمكن ان اجبره على ما يرفضه عقله ولله في خلقه شؤون وللناس في دينهم مذاهب كما يقال
ثالثا ودا الاهم انك بلغت رسالتك واقمت الحجة واكملت وصيت يسوع كما تراها  ومن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر 
تقبل مروري


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي;2858451]



> فلننظر الى المفهوم الاسلامي لقصة آدم انه خلق ثم علمه الله كل شئ




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عايزة افهم يعنى ايه خلقة ثم علمة كل شىء 

وكيف كان هذا التعليم  ههههههههههه ؟؟؟؟؟؟​

ا





> شجار الطاعات


هههههههههههههههههه

افهم من كدة ان آدم لم يتعلم الطاعة الاعندما اكل من شجرة الطاعة 

يا سلام على الكلام اللى ميدخلش العقل 

طيب فين بقى تعليم الله اللى كنت بتقوله من شوية  يا جلفاوى يا مسلم 




> فهناك شجرة الصوم



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتنى على شجرة الصوم هذة 

كيف اذن تكون شجرة صوم ما دام آدم سيأكل منها هههههههههههههههههههههه​


> و شجرة الصلاة



ههههههههههههههههه

يا ولد 

ودى بقى بتبقى شجرة ساجدة ولا رافعه ايديها لفوق هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وتفتكر الشجرة دى اتوضت قبل ما تصلى ولا لأ 

لحسن لو متوضتش صلاتها هتقع على الارض ومش هتكون مقبوله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> و شجرة الصدقات



هههههههههههههههههههه

والشجرة دى بتتصدق بالثمار ولا معاها فلوس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وتفتكر بتتصدق على الشجر الصغير ولا الشجر الفقر هههههههههههههههههههه​


> وهكذا وحذره من شجرة المعاصي التي ثمارها الكذب و السرقة و الزنا ووووووو وهكذا



وما دام كانت ثمارها الكذب والسرقة والزنا 

لماذا اكل آدم منها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  هل كان آدم لا يعلم !!!!!!

وكيف لا يعلم وانت قلت قبل ذلك ان الله كان يعلمة كل شىء 

هل آدم اكل منها قبل ان يرى ثمارها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


> فعندما اكل ادم من شجرة المعاصي التي حذره الله منها هنا ارتكب اثم واستحق العقاب لانه سبق و ان حذر منها



ماهو تحذير الله لآدم ؟؟؟؟

وهل كان آدم يعرف ما هو العقاب؟؟؟؟؟ ​



> ولا تعني الاشجار على حقيقتها شجرة بها اوراق و ثمار كالتي نغرسها ابدا



طيب الاشجار كانت شكلها ايه يا مسلم ؟؟؟؟

ياله اخترعلنا شجر من عندكم يا مسلم ​


> وعندما عاقبه الله على اثمه عاقبه مع زوجته



ولماذا عاقبة الله مع زوجتة يا جلفاوى ؟؟؟؟؟

وماذنب زوجتة يا مؤلف كبير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



> لانهما اكل معا بسبب اغواء الشيطان




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المسلمون دول بيضحكونى كتييييييييير عليهم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ولما كان السبب اغواء الشيطان لماذا إذن العقاب نزل على آدم وحواء 

ولماذا لم يعاقب الشيطان فقط يا مسلم يا مؤلف القصص والروايات ​



> وليس بسبب اغواء امراته (( فازلهما الشيطان )) اي معا وليس لحواء ذنب في ذلك



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايوة كدة يا شيخ دافع عن الست 

الرسول كان بيحب الستات وإنت لازم تدافع عنهم ​


> بالله و باسم يسوع الذي تعبدون اي القصتين اكثر منطقية


بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد 

قصتك هذة عن آدم وحواء لا تدخل عقول العقلاء 

وهى قصة مؤلفة من مسلمين لا يعرفون دينهم يا جلفاوى يا مدلس​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي;2907933]

يا سيدي الفاضل و الجد محترم
اولا انا لم اتخط مداخلاتكم ولم اهملها بل بالعكس انا قأتها مرارا و تكرارا ولم اجد فيها الاجابة 





> الشافية ودا من حقي اقتنع بما اراه منطقيا ولا يخالف العقل



ايوة انت تقصد عقلك انت 

فأنت عقلك منفرد عن عقول البشر ​​


> ثانيا اذا ما وجدت شخص بالمواصفات التي انت ذكرتها اطبق كلام رسولي (( إلتمس لاخيك سبعين عذر وإن لم تجد فلم نفسك )) وساحاول معه بطرق مختلفة لاكسب ثوابه فيكفيني انه يسمع كلامي ويناقشني ولو لم يقتنع به فلا يمكن ان اجبره على ما يرفضه عقله ولله في خلقه شؤون وللناس في دينهم مذاهب كما يقال



ونحن نلتمس لك العذر يا مسلم يا غلبان بعقلك ​​


> ثالثا ودا الاهم انك بلغت رسالتك واقمت الحجة واكملت وصيت يسوع كما تراها  ومن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر



ولما يا ابنى تختار الكفر وامامك نور الرب يسوع 

لماذا تحب الظلام الدامس 

يا عينى يا حرام​


----------



## جلفاوي (22 يوليو 2011)

تحية طيبة وبعد
اولا يا انستي المحترمة AL MALEKA HELANAكفاكي استهزاء واستهتار بكلام الناس فاعتقد انني لم افعل هذا معكي 
ثانيا انا قلت ان اشجار الجنة وثمارها تعني اوامر ونواهي فهي رموز رموووووز رمووووووووووووز اي طاعات و معاصي وآدم اكل من شجرة المعاصي اي انه ارتكب معصية وهو يعلم ذلك ولكن اغواه الشيطان مثلنا اليوم نعلم الخير و الشر ومع ذلك نرتكب احيانا معاصي 
ثالثا لو قرأتي كلامي يا انستي المحترمة AL MALEKA HELANA جيدا ما وجدتي فيه شيئا غير منطقي اصلا و اتحداكي في ذلك
ثم ان من خالف اوامر الله و اتبع الشيطان سيعاقب والشيطان ايضا سيعاقب على معصيته وعلى اغوائه ((قال انظرني الى يوم يبعثون)) فيا سيدتي المحترمة من قال لك ان ابليس لن يعاقب ؟ سيعاقب في النهاية مع اتباعه
واخير يا سيدتي المحترمة AL MALEKA HELANA ممكن تقبلي دعوتي لحوار ثنائي حول ما هو منطقي وغير منطقي في الكتاب المقدس و القرآن بعيدا عن كل الكتب و المصادر الاخرى مهما كانت فقط نصوص الكتابين بس وسنرى اينا له عقل و منطق


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2011)

شكر ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي;2908986]تحية طيبة وبعد


> اولا يا انستي المحترمة AL MALEKA HELANAكفاكي استهزاء واستهتار بكلام الناس فاعتقد انني لم افعل هذا معكي



اين الناس المفتحة اللى تعرف ترد على الكلام ​


> ثانيا انا قلت ان اشجار الجنة وثمارها تعني اوامر ونواهي فهي رموز رموووووز رمووووووووووووز اي طاعات و معاصي



انت قلت ان الله علم آدم فما الداعى الى اشجار الرموز 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


> وآدم اكل من شجرة المعاصي اي انه ارتكب معصية



بردو غلطت 

ما دامت شجرة المعاصى رموز على كلامك فكيف آدم ارتكب معصية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


> وهو يعلم



انت قلت ان آدم يعلم 

إذن كان آدم يعلم معنى الموت الحقيقى 

انه سينفصل عن وجودة مع الله 

ومادام انفصل عن الله 

ده اسمة موووووت يا بنى آدم 

وبالفعل تم انفصاله عن الله بالسقوط على الارض 

وعشان يرجع تانى الى السماء لابد ان يتحقق 

عدل الله مع رحمته 

عدل الله فى تنفيذ العقوبة 

رحمة الله فى فداء البشر ومحو العقوبة 

تم عدل الله بعقوبة الانسان المتمثلة فى الله المتجسد كإنسان 

وتم رحمة الله فى فداء البشر من عقوبة الموت 

ولذلك سنرجع الى الفردوس مرة ثانية 



وهذا ما فسرة لك اخواتى قبل ذلك وانت تغلق عقلك 

بطل تاكل لحمه كتيييييييير عشان تفهم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عليك بالبروتين النباتى افضل من البروتين الحيوانى ​


> ذلك ولكن اغواه الشيطان مثلنا اليوم



وكيف يغوينا الشيطان يا مسلم افندى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتحداك لو تعرف اصلاً تجاوب على اسألتى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا مسلم يا بتاع قال الله وقال الرسول 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ط س م 

طبعاً انت مش فاهم اصله إعجاز 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عدم الفهم عند المسلمون اعجاز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



> نعلم الخير و الشر ومع ذلك نرتكب احيانا معاصي



اتبع تعاليم سيدك المسيح مفيهاش اى معاصى يا بنى آدم​


> ثالثا لو قرأتي كلامي يا انستي المحترمة AL MALEKA HELANA جيدا ما وجدتي فيه شيئا غير منطقي اصلا و اتحداكي في ذلك



قرأت كلامك كله هبل فى هبل 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


> ثم ان من خالف اوامر الله و اتبع الشيطان سيعاقب



ايوة زيك كدة بالظبط ​


> والشيطان ايضا سيعاقب على معصيته



مظبوط ومعه ايضاً النبى الكذاب طبعاً انت تعرف من هو النبى الكذاب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رسول البربر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


> سيعاقب في النهاية مع اتباعه



الغير مؤمنون بالرب يسوع 

وبفداء الله للبشر هم اتباع الشيطان ​


> واخير يا سيدتي المحترمة AL MALEKA HELANA ممكن تقبلي دعوتي لحوار ثنائي حول ما هو منطقي وغير منطقي في الكتاب المقدس و القرآن



انا عرفتك من خلال مشاركاتك 

انت تجادل على غير فهم وجئت الى المنتدى لتعرض علينا قرآنك الغير كريم 

وان اؤمن ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله ولا احتاج الى كتاب ارضى غير كريم بجانبة 

واتعلمت ان : 

( لا تحسد اهل الشر ولا تشته ان تكون معهم لان قلبهم يلهج بالاغتصاب وشفاههم تتكلم بالمشقة )


( حافظ التعليم هو فى طريق الحياة ورافض التأديب ضال ) ​

 ب





> عيدا عن كل الكتب و المصادر الاخرى مهما كانت فقط نصوص الكتابين بس وسنرى اينا له عقل و منطق



انا شخصياً عرفت المنطق والحق من زمااااان 

الدور عليك بقى ربنا ينور عنيك وتشفى من رسول البربر هههههههههههههههههههههه

فانت الذى تحتاج الى معرفة الحق

ومع ذلك انت ترفض 

يبقى مفيش داعى تضيع وقتى فى مناقشات غبية ليست لها فائدة ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يوليو 2011)

برضه سيادتك مصمم على إختلاق مواضيع أخرى والبحث عن أمور أخرى ، والبعد عن كل ما نقوله ، وكاننا فى وادى وأنت فى وادى ، لا تسمعنا ولا ترانا

ففى مداخلتى رقم  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2907455&postcount=72

سألتك سؤالين بسيطين ، فلم تجب ، بل أيضاً خرجت لمواضيع أخرى

لذلك أرجو أن ترد على إستفساراتنا ، وأن تقرأ ما نقوله فعلاً ولا تعبر عليه بسرعة وتلتقط ما يمكنك من كلمات تجد فيها فرصة للخروج عن الموضوع

كما أرجو من إخوتى ، ألاَّ يضيعوا وقتهم معه ، ولا ينساقوا له فى فتح مواضيع جديدة

فالواضح أنه يريد تضييع الوقت هباءً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يوليو 2011)

أختنا الغالية

واضح من إسلوبه ، أن الأخ جلفاوى يريد التركيز عليكى أكثر ، وهو يريد اللف والدوران بلا نهاية ، لعله يخطف شيئاً 

فرجاء عدم إعطاء الفرصة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يوليو 2011)

أرجو من الإدارة وضع حداً ل : *"حلقات الزار الكلامى"*

فلا فائدة ، بل كثرة كلام فارغ بلا نتيجة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أختنا الغالية
> 
> واضح من إسلوبه ، أن الأخ جلفاوى يريد التركيز عليكى أكثر ، وهو يريد اللف والدوران بلا نهاية ، لعله يخطف شيئاً
> 
> فرجاء عدم إعطاء الفرصة



اخويا مكرم 

انا اشكرك كثيراً على شعورك الطيب 

واعلم جيداً طريقة جلفاوى المسلم المدلس 

هو بالتأكيد شيطان يجول يلتمس من يبتلعة ​


----------



## جلفاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة للاخت الجد محترمة AL MALEKA HELANA اقسم انك لم تفهمي شيئا مما كتبت ولن تفهمي وانصحك باعادة التعليم من الابتدائي (( أ.ب.ت........))
وبالنسبة للاخ الفاضل مكرم رغم كل كلامك انا مازلت اكن لك كل الاحترام و التقدير ولم اخطأ في حقك ولم اهمل مداخلاتك ولم اختلق تفرعات للموضوع او تشتيت و انت تعلم ذلك جيدا لكنك تكابر 
ثم لماذا كل هذا الخوف و الحيطة الزائدة من اراد الحق عليه بتفتيش الكتب وهذا مصيركم الابدي وليس بمجال للعب او المكابرة
ربنا يهدينا سبيل الحق نحن واياكم انشاء الله


----------



## جلفاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

الاخ مكرم انا اجبتك على كل شئ ارجوا العودة لمداخلاتي وان كان هناك اي استفسار انا تحت امرك رغم انني متأكد من انك تعلم ذلك فاهلا وسهلا بكل اسئلتك وشبهاتك حول الاسلام


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 يوليو 2011)

> جلفاوي;2910869]بالنسبة للاخت الجد محترمة AL MALEKA HELANA اقسم انك لم تفهمي شيئا مما كتبت ولن تفهمي وانصحك باعادة التعليم من الابتدائي (( أ.ب.ت........))


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وهل انت كتبت شىء يفهم اساساً 

ولماذا تهرب من اسألتى يا مدلس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> وبالنسبة للاخ الفاضل مكرم رغم كل كلامك انا مازلت اكن لك كل الاحترام و التقدير ولم اخطأ في حقك ولم اهمل مداخلاتك ولم اختلق تفرعات للموضوع او تشتيت و انت تعلم ذلك جيدا لكنك تكابر
> ثم لماذا كل هذا الخوف و الحيطة الزائدة من اراد الحق عليه بتفتيش الكتب وهذا مصيركم الابدي وليس بمجال للعب او المكابرة
> ربنا يهدينا سبيل الحق نحن واياكم انشاء الله



فعلاً ربنا يهديك يا جلفاوى انت والمسلمين اجمعين 

يا بتاع شجرة المعصية والصوم والطاعة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياله ادينى ضحكت شوية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واتحداك ان قصة آدم وحواءموجودة بالقرآن اصلاً ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يتولاكم يا مسلمين​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> الاخ مكرم انا اجبتك على كل شئ ارجوا العودة لمداخلاتي وان كان هناك اي استفسار انا تحت امرك رغم انني متأكد من انك تعلم ذلك فاهلا وسهلا بكل اسئلتك وشبهاتك حول الاسلام



اصلاً الاخ مكرم مكنش بيسألك ههههههههههههههههههههه

انت يا جلفاوى الذى دخلت على الموضوع وكنت انت اللى بتسأل 

والاخ مكرم واخواتة اجابوا على أسئلتك وانت لا تريد الفهم مطلقاً 

تقريباً اكلت لحمة كتيييير هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عليك بالاكل النباتى مثلنا وانت تفهم 

ولا اجبلك كوب بول بعير يشفيك 

مش دى وصية رسول البربر ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سادة هل آدم الذي كان لا يعرف الخير و الشر اصلا كان يعرف انواع الموت التي ذكرتموها انتم ومن علمه اياها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ايه رايك بقى يا جلفاوى يا مدلس افتكرت سؤالك ولا لأ 


الاجابة البسيطة ​
آدم كان يعرف الخير فقط لان الله خلقة على صورتة ومثالة 

ولما أكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر 

عرف الخطية لانه خالف وصية الله 

وكان عقابة هو الموت 

اما عن سؤالك ان آدم يعرف معنى الموت ام لا 

الاجابة هى 

لما اب يقول لابنة الطفل (لو اكلت من الاكل المكشوف هتمرض او هتموت)

طبيعى الطفل هيخاف من العقاب .......سواء فاهم معنى العقاب  او لأ 


لان نبرة القاء العقاب تدل على قسوة العقاب وشدتة 

يبقى آدم كان يفهم معنى عقاب الموت 

عرفت بقى انك انت اللى محتاج تروح مدرسة ابتدائى تتعلم (أ - ب - ت - ث )

يا بتاع ربنا علمة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اذا كان ربنا خلق آدم على صورتة ومثالة 

يبقى فاضل ايه تانى يا مدلس 

اسأل يا جلفاوى يا مسلم بدون فهم للسؤال او فهم للاجابة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جلفاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

يا اختي الفاضلة سنرى من منا يدلس 
اولا: النص يقول شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر  اي ان ثمارها يعطي معرفة الخيييييير و الشر معا... معا... معا.... 
و انت تقولي كان يعرف الخير  من اين لك هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وانا اقول من كان ادم يعرف الخير وهو اصلا لم يتناول بعد شجرة معرفة الخيييييير و الشر
ثانيا : النص يقول : صار كواحد منا عارفا للخير و الشر
وانت تقولي انه كان عارف للخير قبل الاكل
وانا اقول ادم حسب النص صار كاللع عارف للخير و الشر بعد الاكل
رابعا والله للحديث معك متعة ومهما استهزأتي بي فانا اعتبرك اختي واكثر  وواصلي استهزائك الى ان نصل الى الحق مهما كان
يتبع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أرجو من الإدارة وضع حداً ل : *"حلقات الزار الكلامى"*
> 
> فلا فائدة ، بل كثرة كلام فارغ بلا نتيجة



*أكرر طلبى *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أختنا الغالية
> 
> واضح من إسلوبه ، أن الأخ جلفاوى يريد التركيز عليكى أكثر ، وهو يريد اللف والدوران بلا نهاية ، لعله يخطف شيئاً
> 
> فرجاء عدم إعطاء الفرصة



*أكرر رجائى*


----------



## جلفاوي (24 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد مكرم
اولا  كفاءك اساءة الضن بالاخرين 
ثانيا ثم انت لست صاحب الموضوع لتطلب غلقه
ثالثا كما اننا لم نحسم الامر في ذلك 
رابعا انت لست بوصي على اي اخت او آخ هنا فالكل راشد ولا يحتاج لوصاية من احد
خامسا نحن هنا للتحاور و النقاش ولسنا عصابة رية وسكينة لخطف الستات
سادسا في كل مداخلاتي لم اخالف قوانين المنتدى حتى يغلق الموضوع
سابعا دي شبهة يلقيها المسلمون على المسيحية وانا المسلم الوحيد الذي يناقشها معكم ونحن في قسم الشبهاااااااات ومن حقنا النقاش مادمنا لم نخرج عن الموضوع
ثامنا نرجوا من الادارة و القائمين عليها ترك الموضوع لمزيد من الاثراء و النقاش لعلنا نصل الى الحق
تقبلوا مروري


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أرجو من الإدارة وضع حداً ل : *"حلقات الزار الكلامى"*
> 
> فلا فائدة ، بل كثرة كلام فارغ بلا نتيجة





*هذه هى المشكلة وقد سبق قولها

فحتى هذه ، تحتاج للتكرار بلا نهاية !!!*


----------

